# AES Breizh W-E 23 Juillet en Mor-Bihan



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, tout est dans le titre. On ne vas pas trop en discuter sur la date, mon expérience fait que de toute façon ça marche jamais quand on discute la date et en plus là il y en aura de tote façon une. Le lieu ? le morbihan. Pourquoi le morbihan ? parce qu'il y faut beau comparé au reste.... euh... non, j'déconne !  juste parce qu'à l'origine de cette date et du lieu, il y a trois morbihannais : GlobalCut (Séné), MGZ Bassman (Sarzeau) et oim (Elven) et qu'il y en a d'autres Franswa, Golf, etc...

et puis, il y a Vannes pour ceusses qui voudraient venir en avion...  (il y en a)

nous ne savons encore aucune des modalités (lieu exact, hébergements du coup, plage ou pas plage, camping, chambres d'hôtes*). bref rien.

nous sommes justes de très bonne volonté et un minimum le sens de l'organisation. Nous savons que c'est en été et que certains qui eussent aimé venir ne pourront le faire mais bon, une AES sur la pointe du raz un 17 décembre ok mais sans moi, je suis trop léger (genre AEUS pour Ultra Sauvage)... 

pour tous ceux qui sont intéressés, faites nous signe. 

perso, j'ai des pistes du côté d'Elven pour l'hébergement en chambres d'hôtes(vu que c'est aussi ma future maison hein !  ) et la possibilité de planter quelques tentes dans mon futur jardin (pas sur la photo mais au centre du village actuellement occupé par un ami) mais la plage et le golfe sont à 15km donc pas avant ou après avoir bu (je serais intransigeant, sans BOB pas de conduite après breuvages)

voilà, à vous !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

C'est-à-dire que là...   :love:   J'ai juste des vacances... comme préparation au karting, y a pas mieux...

On va y réfléchir...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Et si on f'sait dodo a la belle etoile sur la plage ? 

J'connais plein de super coin.


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

C'est (presque) le bout du monde vu d'ici...


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

une voiture au départ de Paris ???


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi tu passes par montpellier ?


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

bah c'est rien qu'un p'tit détour !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Dsl lumai, moi je serais deja sur place.


----------



## Spyro (27 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> une voiture au départ de Paris ???


D'accord je monte  

_ J'ai mal compris ? :mouais:_


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

Monter ? Ben géographiquement de Paris à Vannes faut descendre je crois...
Tu t'en sors bien en copilotage ???


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2005)

Je vois avec Mme GlobalCut si on peux héberger un ou deux joyeux fétard


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> une voiture au départ de Paris ???




idem :rateau: (j'ai un permis)


----------



## Spyro (27 Juin 2005)

Mais en fait là je regarde la date et je me dis que ça va pas être commode...  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Les breton font de très bonnes commodes


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et si on f'sait dodo a la belle etoile sur la plage ?
> 
> J'connais plein de super coin.




euh... d'ailleurs, ce serait pas de ces supers coins _nudistes_ de Sarzeau dont tu diiscutais avec ma femme à la dernière AES toi ?   :mouais: aheeeem !  :rateau: :mouais:

à ce propos, madame te fait dire qu'elle ne sera pas là même si je serais chez elle !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Monter ? Ben géographiquement de Paris à Vannes faut descendre je crois...
> Tu t'en sors bien en copilotage ???



suffira de suivre Chico quand il passera au-dessus de vous. de toute façon, pour lui tout droit ou à gauche, c'est pareil !


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les breton font de très bonnes commodes




je préfère les armoires normande :rateau: plus sérieusement, il a quoi a faire ?


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un permis


On trouve tout, sur eBay!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je préfère les armoires normande :rateau: plus sérieusement, il a quoi a faire ?



Bonne question 

Y'aura surement à boire et à manger 
Franswa fera peut-être une initiation au surf 
Moi une au BBQ 
Bassou une à euh ? à l'épilation 
Puis Alèm bah, il prendra des photos qu'on mettra sur l'internet


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> euh... d'ailleurs, ce serait pas de ces supers coins _nudistes_ de Sarzeau dont tu diiscutais avec ma femme à la dernière AES toi ?   :mouais: aheeeem !  :rateau: :mouais:
> 
> à ce propos, madame te fait dire qu'elle ne sera pas là même si je serais chez elle !!!



Faut qu'il arrete de fumer la moquette (rien a voir avec le super moquette bien sur) ton bob.
A Sarzeau il n'y a pas une seule plage nudiste. Le seule qui était (car je ne suis plus sur qu'elle existe encore aujourd'hui) sur la presqu'ile etait a St Gildas.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

tant qu'elle ne fume pas de la moquette de troll, ça me va ! 

bon, ya des volontaires (excepté mackie qu'on va faire vomir des litres de bière après sa première Gwened, les connaisseurs riront d'avance !  )


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

On pourrait se faire ca dans Gwened justement nan ?

Comme ca on fait vomir le mackie dans le port pres de la porte St Vincent, et on file s'amuser au bord de mer une fois fait


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2005)

Pas évident d'arriver en Bretagne depuis la Suisse! :affraid: Et tout passe par Paris.   Bon, j'ai un TGV qui part le matin à 9h22... changement à Paris, et arrivée à 18h06 à Vannes. Pas le top ça.

Quelqu'un veut emmener un Suisse dans sa voiture depuis Paris?


----------



## ederntal (28 Juin 2005)

Incroyable je viens de decouvrir que j'ai des voisins ici!!!

je suis vannetais et sinagot depuis toujours, soit bientot 20 ans... j'en suis sur le cul!!!
J'en reviens pas!

Mais c'est con de faire ca le 23... c pile pendant les vieilles charrues, tant pis :-/


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2005)

désolé pour les vieilles charrues ederntal, depuis le temps que je te lis, cela m'eut fait plaisir de te rencontrer. Perso, je suis elvinois depuis dans deux mois...   mais ma compagne depuis bien plus longtemps. on aura sûrement l'occasion de refaire ça. D'ici quelques mois, je pourrais voir à organiser des rencontres dans la grande salle de kergonan pour les rares jours sans soleil !


----------



## playaman (28 Juin 2005)

...ça parle de plage par ici


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

Si vous voulez un coin pénard   Il y a le petit village de sainte barbe avec ces dunes et un grand jardin pour mettre des tentes, faire un méga barbeuk... :love:


----------



## ederntal (28 Juin 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez un coin pénard   Il y a le petit village de sainte barbe avec ces dunes et un grand jardin pour mettre des tentes, faire un méga barbeuk... :love:



Et souvent des énormes vagues sur la plage...


----------



## valoriel (28 Juin 2005)

@ ederntal, vieilles charrues? Moi aussi 


Sinon c'est vrai que c'est couillon (oups la charte ) votre histoire, surtout que je passe deux mois dans ma maison de vacance et pile ce week-end là, je vais au vieilles charrues :hein:

Vous êtes sûr de pas vouloir discuter de la date?


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2005)

23 juillet ! putain ça va LE FAIRE !!!


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 23 juillet ! putain ça va LE FAIRE !!!



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2005)

ça va sentir le gamerz : alcool, sueur et galettes aux oursins !


----------



## Franswa (28 Juin 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Et souvent des énormes vagues sur la plage...


 Tu connais ? :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 23 juillet ! putain ça va LE FAIRE !!!


 bnon, y'a une date mais pas de lieu ??

au bord de la mer, c'est possible ?
(que je vienne en bateau)


----------



## lumai (28 Juin 2005)

Ha bah l'autre tout de suite... En bateau, _avec_ son nouveau costume noir et _la chemise blanche_ !


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bnon, y'a une date mais pas de lieu ??
> 
> au bord de la mer, c'est possible ?
> (que je vienne en bateau)




si tant est que le golfe soit une mer...  oui, ce sera au bord (gwened ou vannes, c'est un port...  )

sinon, on peut aller jusqu'au bout du truc et faire ça à Arz !!  (ya plus de places qu'à l'ile-aux-moines !  )


----------



## valoriel (28 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Si tant est que le golfe soit une mer..


C'est une petite mer, mor-bihan en breton 



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> gwened ou vannes, c'est un port...


Vannes un port? :mouais:

C'est vrai qu'il y a de jolis gros bateaux, mais de là à dire que c'est un port!! Un garage à voillier peut être 

Enfin Vannes est une ville fleurie :love:


----------



## playaman (28 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> sinon, on peut aller jusqu'au bout du truc et faire ça à Arz !!  (ya plus de places qu'à l'ile-aux-moines !  )



Mort de rire ce nom de bled    
Deviens très tentante cette AES  et les sagesses ! Y'a une AES "tentante" faut commencer l'entrainement camping   

...Pfff quelle chaleur ce soir...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est une petite mer, mor-bihan en breton
> 
> 
> Vannes un port? :mouais:
> ...


 Bien sur que vannes est un port.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

nous noterons que le petit a essayé de nous apprendre que mor-bihan voulait dire "petite mer". Si nous ne le savions pas (ce qui serait idiot pour des gens habitant le mor-bihan à moins que tu n'aies appris ça dans ouest-france d'il y a deux semaines et que tu veuilles briller de manière médiocre), peut-être d'autres eussent réagi sur le fait que le titre scinde la mor de son diminutif...

Pour le reste, à part foutre le bordel dans ces sujets. ce serait bien si vous aviez des idées (au hasard, le même petit valoriel qui se vante partout quand il a un rencart avec une fille ce qui à son âge n'est pas rare sauf chez les attardés devant leur ordi et Spyro) plutôt que votre rôle de boute-en-train* habituel qui n'est d'aucune manière constructive (tu viens spyro ?)

*relis la définition valoriel : le boute-en-train ne concrétise jamais...


----------



## Spyro (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> (tu viens spyro ?)


Après ça ?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

bah pour savoir si tu viens...


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire ce nom de bled



te moque pas... on a bien _le Bout du Monde_ à Genève... 

A part ça je pense venir  que cela soit en co-voiturage ou train (voyages-sncf en rade, pas vu voir les prix).

Pour ce qui est de la météo, j'ai toujours eu que du soleil sur les 4 jours que j'y ai passé en juin 2004... alors je m'inquiète pas 

Plutôt chambre d'hôte ou à la ferme, chez l'habitant, le style Valence va bien pour moi 

Le _frigo _est un plus pour mettre des _trucs _au frais mais bon, c'est pas une obligation


----------



## ederntal (29 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire ce nom de bled




C'est pas que "un bled" mais une petite ile super sympa... que de souvenirs la bas!



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> @ ederntal, vieilles charrues? Moi aussi



Tradition annuelle...


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que vannes est un port.


 Je confirme  D'ailleurs, il doit se souvenir de moi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2005)

Un port de plaisance, soit, mais un port.
Y'a même un bon pub juste à côté :love:


----------



## ederntal (29 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un port de plaisance, soit, mais un port.
> Y'a même un bon pub juste à côté :love:



Tu dois parler du Paddy


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2005)

Exactement


----------



## playaman (29 Juin 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas que "un bled" mais une petite ile super sympa... que de souvenirs la bas!
> 
> Tradition annuelle...



Merci de l'info 

Encor mieux une ile. Vannes, bof.

Perso la Bretagne je prefere en hiver...


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> nous noterons que le petit a essayé de nous apprendre que mor-bihan voulait dire "petite mer"


1/ Je ne cherchais pas à donner la définition du mot morbihan à mes compatriotes, simplement à éclairer la lenterne de ceux qui ne le savent peut être pas.



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> (au hasard, le même petit valoriel qui se vante partout quand il a un rencart avec une fille ce qui à son âge n'est pas rare sauf chez les attardés devant leur ordi et Spyro) plutôt que votre rôle de boute-en-train* habituel qui n'est d'aucune manière constructive
> 
> *relis la définition valoriel : le boute-en-train ne concrétise jamais...



2/ La fille dont tu parles, je suppose que c'est maïwen? Pour ta gouverne personnel, je ne m'en vante pas partout et dans les seuls sujets ou j'en parle, mes réactions étaient souvent prévu à l'avance avec elle. Et puis c'est surtout un petit jeu entre elle et moi que seul certaines personnes présentes à la bouffe du mois de juin peuvent comprendre


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que vannes est un port.


Oui 

Voir ma réponse ici

Pour moi, l'incident est clos, ici et là-bas 

Je n'ai plus de raison de poster dans ce thread, vu que le week-end du 23, je serais aux vieilles charrues 

Maintentant, cela m'aurait fait plaisir de vous rencontrer. Donc vu qu'un certain nombre d'entre vous (global, alèm et Bassou, ederntal...) seront sur place à d'autre moment que cette date, pourquoi ne pas essayer de se boire un verre sur Vannes ou ailleurs?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

Oh bah demain, après-demain, ce week-end, la semaine prochaine... du moment que y'a à boire  


et un p'tit BBQ ?  :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et un p'tit BBQ ?  :love:



Poue le BBQ, je dit *OUI* à 100% 

Pas trop loin de la mer, que je puisse moi aussi venir en bateau 

D'ailleur Grégoire, si tu veux te faire une petite nav en escadre?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2005)

Valo, t'as de la lecture.

Pour ce WE c'est mort, et après je pars au ... ski  jusqu'au 20 juillet.

J'peux v'nir en moto marine dans ces cas la ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Maintentant, cela m'aurait fait plaisir de vous rencontrer. Donc vu qu'un certain nombre d'entre vous (global, alèm et Bassou, ederntal...) seront sur place à d'autre moment que cette date, pourquoi ne pas essayer de se boire un verre sur Vannes ou ailleurs?



j'ai déja réagi en MP puisque oui, question "boules rouges" tu me les as foutu réellement  mais je n'avais pas tout lu au moment du MP. (sorry) c'est quand tu veux la semaine du 23.


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

Pour le squattage, quelque part, je peux voir à planter des tentes dans le jardin de ma future maison (l'ancienne poissonnerie d'Elven), faut juste que j'en cause à l'actuelle locataire (un pote  ) pour le prévenir de ne pas sortir tout nu (les filles : il est plutôt beau garçon le celte !  ) et lui emprunter sa salle d'eau (bon, l'endroit où les filles peuvent en tenter plus mais je préviens d'avance que ce garçon est très fidèle à son adorable compagne  )

je vais voir avec belle-maman :love: pour réserver de toute façon une chambre à kergonan pour teo  et/ou quelqu'un d'autre. la saison ne commence réellement qu'en Aout pour elle donc ça devrait le faire plus ou moins (avec ma promesse de m'occuper des "hôtes" surtout)

autre possibilité : le garçon n'occupant pas le salon de la maison, il y a de quoi faire dortoir pour pas mal de matelas gonflables et ce réellement au sec  (même si c'est la Bretagne, il est possible qu'il tombe quelques gouttes...  )

bref, incident oublié pour valoriel et des propositions de dormage à 15mn de Vannes (15km mais je roule doucement).

kékivoutente ? barbeuque, plage golfe, plage ocean, Pub à Vannes (avec crêperie ad hoc) ?!!


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

pour ce qui est du squat, si je me retrouve seul, je préfèrerai me remettre au camping !

Faut juste que je vois pour une tente ou un abri quelconque (pas la niche du chien quand même !). Un peu de paille et...

En plus en juillet, je suis sur qu'il ne pleuvra pas sur ma tête ce ouikende là ! J'ai une confiance _aveugle _dans le climat breton.

A voir en MP suivant tes propositions, ce sera plus simple !


Edit: je resterai sage et de marbre si d'aventure, je croisais un habitant de la maison, je sais me tenir


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2005)

moi j'suis partant pour tout 

Rob t'as pas bien lu, j'suis pas la pour l'instant, mais pour le 23 j'serais la.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

Moi je viens si je suis pas accrédité pour le festival à Deauville...   ... un retour au pays me fera le plus grand bien, surtout en de si bonnes compagnies  Rem & all Staff :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

*RHAAAAAAaaaaaaa!!!!!!   

Non pas le 23 juillet!!!!! :affraid:

*Je suis en colo   Je peux même pas m'absenter 2h :hein::hein:
En plus le 24 c'est mon nif nif :rose: 

Rhhhaaaa non je voulais venir en Bretagne moi!!! Au pays ou il pleut tout le temps et qu'il fait froid!!!  

Bon... Je suis deg....  Je vais bouder... 
*

*


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

Si tu pense ça il ne vaut mieux pas venir   ....


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pense ça il ne vaut mieux pas venir   ....



Mais non je dis ça pour faire raler les Bretons  Je viens du Pays Basque, une des régions où il pleut le plus en France (sisi) Mais bon au moins il y fait pas froid


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens si je suis pas accrédité pour le festival à Deauville...   ... un retour au pays me fera le plus grand bien, surtout en de si bonnes compagnies  Rem & all Staff :love:




oublie pas le 20D


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein:  Où : *

Morbihan !
Vanne ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?

*:mouais:  Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

*  Qui : *

- Grug
-
-
-
-

*  Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
-

*  Programme :*
inscrivez vos suggestions ici 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein:  Où : *

Morbihan !
Vanne ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?

*:mouais:  Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

*  Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
-
-
-

*  Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
-

*  Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein:  Où : *

Morbihan !
Vanne ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?

*:mouais:  Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

*  Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
-
-

*  Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
-

*  Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein:  Où : *

Morbihan !
Vanne ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?

*:mouais:  Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

*  Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
-

*  Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*

*  Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
plages- göeland et crêpes salées.



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​
hors quote : * alèm en discute avec son amin breizhonant avant qui goes to berlin...


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein:  Où : *

Morbihan !
Vanne ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?

*:mouais:  Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

*  Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way  

*  Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*

*  Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
 


Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​
hors quote : * alèm en discute avec son amin breizhonant avant qui goes to berlin...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
 Bain de minuit dans la mer




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​​


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
 des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
 Bain de minuit dans la mer




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

On va essayer de coordonner ça teo et moi...  
Z'êtes surs que ça se fera bien ce week-end là, hein ??? Histoire que si on prend des billets de trains Prems (les pas échangeables) ... 
Sinon reste de le faire en voiture... D'autres sont partant pour un trajet Paris-Vannes ???

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
 des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
 Bain de minuit dans la mer




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## playaman (30 Juin 2005)

Lumai, tu fais tache ;-) moi qui esperait un un week-end bien couillus avec des nerdz et des gamerz    

Je suis hyper motiver entre la Bretagne, les gai-lurons qui aura pas, et connaitre quelques "membres" de la Mac Game Zone... Trop fatigué pour enlever des "quotes", je m'ajouterais a la liste plus tard.

Vais deja voir les billets de train.


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

Mais moi aussi je veux venir


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Lumai, tu fais tache ;-)



J'me disais ça aussi ! 




			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Vais deja voir les billets de train.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

Ah! Lumai le feux pourtant ???  :love: ... bon...je sais...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi aussi je veux venir




on passe te chercher ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

Une activité éventuelle, j'ai jamais essayé  :affraid:


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

De l'accrobranche ???

Ceux qui n'ont pas peur en hauteur siffle: ) aprécient pas mal en général...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

J'suis mal barré alors, oublions :hic:


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

ben si c'est ce que je connais, ce sont des parcours de différents niveaux avec des tyroliennes, des ponts de singes et tout un tas de trucs comme ça...
Normalement les niveaux sont adaptés et il y a pas besoin d'un entrainement particulier. Juste ne pas craindre le vide !


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'suis mal barré alors, oublions :hic:



et avec une Guiness au bout du pont de singe


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

Global, on peut encore l'attacher de manière plus sécurisante en lui attachant les bacchantes !! 

oups... :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

Déjà que normalement j'ai le vertige à la 3zmz marche d'une échelle 
Bon si on me prend par les sentiments, je prendrais bien une Guinness :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

Tiens, il me semble qu'il me reste des photos


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

d'ailleurs en causant de photos et de breizh, je tiens ici même à rassurer mackie sur les m½urs des autochtones.






ils sont forts ces bretons quand même !!   :love: 

ps : merci à Djeun'v de Sherbrooke (Qc) pour la photo et toutes celles où je suis habillé aussi follement que mes camarades adorables (et bretons, faut-il le préciser) 

:love: _*on va bien t'accueillir mackie !!*_ :love:

au milieu, c'est Monique, docteur en physique de la matière (ou un truc comme ça)...    il/elle est encore célibataire, avis aux amateurs !  :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

on me fait dire que Tonyette et Guillaumette aussi sont célibataires ! :love:

ps : attention, Guillaumette se promène avec des chenilles sur ses feuilles, rien de grave mais ça surprend.


----------



## valoriel (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

Je me tâte vraiment pour venir... Je vous cache pas que j'ai bien envie... Qui arrive le vendredi?


----------



## playaman (1 Juillet 2005)

Virlée en tgv le "O"


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer de coordonner ça teo et moi...
> Z'êtes surs que ça se fera bien ce week-end là, hein ??? Histoire que si on prend des billets de trains Prems (les pas échangeables) ...
> Sinon reste de le faire en voiture... D'autres sont partant pour un trajet Paris-Vannes ???


 
Ben, pour tout dire, p't'être bien 

Puisque tu veux pas passer par Montpellier, je peux passer par Paris  
Vais essayer de prendre un avant et après we, vous partiriez quand ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

une voiture au départ de paris :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une voiture au départ de paris :love:



Quand?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte vraiment pour venir... Je vous cache pas que j'ai bien envie... Qui arrive le vendredi?


 Je suis déjà sur place


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une activité éventuelle, j'ai jamais essayé  :affraid:



J'ai essayé une fois en Valais, c'était trop cool, j'ai pas trop peur du vide mais j'ai souvent des problèmes d'équilibre, mais je me suis régalé et sur les trois à le faire j'ai été le seul à finir tout en haut et à me balancer à la tyrolienne monstrueuse.    J'adore ça !

Je le ferai pas en ayant bu par contre !  :rateau: 

Lumai et moi, on aimerait arriver le vendredi, (si on vient en voiture) elle passe me prendre à l'école direct (elle habite à 10mn en tuture) et on file. Sinon en train, ça nous fait arriver un peu  tard, mais si quelqu'un vient nous chercher...
Si d'autres sont intéressés... faudra s'organiser, et inscrivez-vous


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi ça va le vendredi, faut que je m'organise avec le boulot par contre... Et le TGV de Suisse arrive à Paris à 11h11.


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Lumai et moi, on aimerait arriver le vendredi, (si on vient en voiture) elle passe me prendre à l'école direct (elle habite à 10mn en tuture) et on file. Sinon en train, ça nous fait arriver un peu tard, mais si quelqu'un vient nous chercher...
> Si d'autres sont intéressés... faudra s'organiser, et inscrivez-vous


 
ça veut dire un départ d'où ? vers quelle heure ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

Ça va pas faire beaucoup dans une seule voiture. :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2005)

Moi je peux prendre à la gare de Vannes, et emmener du monde dans ma Nevada  :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on passe te chercher ?



Bah si t'es pret à faire un détour de 1800 km pourquoi pas   :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si t'es pret à faire un détour de 1800 km pourquoi pas   :love:




tu sera ou ?


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire un départ d'où ? vers quelle heure ?



rien est décidé. Mais je suis en cours à Maison-Alfort, à deux pas de Créteil et je pensais finir un peu plus tot style 16h.
A voir.
Si on est trop nombreux, on peut toujours louer une autre voiture, non?


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rien est décidé. Mais je suis en cours à Maison-Alfort, à deux pas de Créteil et je pensais finir un peu plus tot style 16h.
> A voir.
> Si on est trop nombreux, on peut toujours louer une autre voiture, non?



il faudrait ce renseigner sur les prix des locations, mais pour combien de personne ?


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

il faudrait voir qui est intéressé à partir de Paris, puis de Paris Centre et qui peut partir de Créteil.
On fait une liste ?


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait voir qui est intéressé à partir de Paris, puis de Paris Centre et qui peut partir de Créteil.
> On fait une liste ?


 
Yes  
parce que les billets augmentent de minute en minute


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
 des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
 Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va * (covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

-
-
-
-


Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO (pas encore sûr sûr)

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
 des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
 Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va * (covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Si je viens, arrivée le vendredi 22 en fin de matinée à Paris gare de Lyon.
-
-
-


Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO (pas encore sûr sûr)
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Si je viens, arrivée le vendredi 22 en fin de matinée à la gare de Lyon.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
-
-




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

pst, Webo, la gare montparnasse, si c'est dejà la bretagne c'est pas hyper prés du golfe du morbihan


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pst, Webo, la gare montparnasse, si c'est dejà la bretagne c'est pas hyper prés du golfe du morbihan



Ouais bon eh oh, me suis planté.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2005)

S'il y en a pour qui c'est vers l'est (le pays vannetais), j'ai de la place dans ma caisse (2 grands ou 3 petits ou 1 grand et 2 petits ) - c'est une rover 100 

Je pars de Brest ou de Camaret-sur-mer (pas encore sur)

... mais bon, je ne me fais pas d'illusion non plus  (tiens, je vais en parler à jeep2nine )


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

A la limite, je pourrais arriver plus tôt le vendredi matin, en passant par EasyJet, arrivée sur Orly à 7h45.


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Yes
> parce que les billets augmentent de minute en minute




Hier avec Lumai: le moins cher: 3h05 Paris Vannes / 59¤ à peu près aller. Pareil au retour. Ensuite sans Prems: 70¤ aller, pareil retour.
Il ne restait pas beaucoup de place Prem's et on s'est dit qu'à plusieurs en voiture c'était mieux. Mais bon... faut se décider vite les gars... 

faites chauffer les MP...


----------



## playaman (1 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO (pas encore sûr sûr)
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Si je viens, arrivée le vendredi 22 en fin de matinée à la gare de Lyon.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
-




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

Alors !
Pour le trajet paris / vannes en voiture, je partirais bien le vendredi après avoir récupéré teo vendredi vers 16 -17h. Il y a 2 autres  places (trois en fait mais ce serait pas du tout confortable... :sick: )
Madonna, Webo, si vous arrivez plus tôt, je peux vous récupérer en cours de journée ou la veille (j'ai un canapé, Madonna  ) et on partirait une fois teo libéré de ses cours.
Apparement on serait plus nombreux que ça... Mackie et playaman vous viendriez aussi de Paris, non ?
Dans ce cas il faudrait prévoir une autre voiture...
Ou un minibus pour tout le monde ! 

Pour le retour ce serait le dimanche après midi, avec possibilité de camping dans mon salon pour ceux qui partiraient vers leur sud le lendemain !


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Apparement on serait plus nombreux que ça... Mackie et playaman vous viendriez aussi de Paris, non ?
> Dans ce cas il faudrait prévoir une autre voiture...



ben oui lumai je bosse a paris


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a prévu de revenir sur Paris le lundi?


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

le dimanche soir moi :rateau: je bosse le lundi


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO (pas encore sûr sûr)
- mado (merci lumaï :love: )
- playaman

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Si je viens, arrivée le vendredi 22 en fin de matinée à la gare de Lyon.
- mado (avec lumaï, du vendredi au lundi, tant qu'à faire de venir de si loin   )
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
-






Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## playaman (1 Juillet 2005)

Je change de train a Paris en principe.
Je veux bien continuer le reste du chemin en train. ce sera meme plus comfortable quand voiture, mais moins drole


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je change de train a Paris en principe.
> Je veux bien continuer le reste du chemin en train. ce sera meme plus comfortable quand voiture, mais moins drole



Si tu veux t'amuser entre zamis, contacte nous par MP (Lumai, Madonna et moi, on te donnera nos dernières propositions). Il faut se décider vite pour les billets éventuels.
Je serai sur iChat ce soir au cas où.


----------



## playaman (1 Juillet 2005)

OK
Mon log ichat est sur ma fiche.


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux t'amuser entre zamis, contacte nous par MP (Lumai, Madonna et moi, on te donnera nos dernières propositions). Il faut se décider vite pour les billets éventuels.
> Je serai sur iChat ce soir au cas où.




je viens je jeter un oeil chez les loueurs de voiture, hetz semble le plus intéressant (j'ai retenue l'offre sur la 407 avec kilometrage illimité) pour environ 300 euros avec le carburant : reste a réglé la caution (en CB a débit différé) et choisir les conducteurs (25 ans mini)


----------



## Franswa (1 Juillet 2005)

Si vous comptez venir sur une plage... 
Je vous conseil la plage de sainte barbe :love: à Plouharnel, Global y est déjà venu si vous voulez plus de précisions


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2005)

Jolie plage en effet


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens je jeter un oeil chez les loueurs de voiture, hetz semble le plus intéressant (j'ai retenue l'offre sur la 407 avec kilometrage illimité) pour environ 300 euros avec le carburant : reste a réglé la caution (en CB a débit différé) et choisir les conducteurs (25 ans mini)




mackie : lumai a une jolie voiture confortable, spacieuse, climatisée comme il faut et joliment conduite : manque juste un GPS (et là, ne comptez pas sur mackie)

option 306 HDi quoi !! 

pour la marinière, j'ai pas eu le temps, ya uen ouature garée sur mon trottoir mais j'ai ça :






la harpe et deux joujous qu'on nous prête pour un an...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie : lumai a une jolie voiture confortable, spacieuse, climatisée comme il faut et joliment conduite : manque juste un GPS (et là, ne comptez pas sur mackie)
> 
> option 306 HDi quoi !! :



on aura un espace  enfin pour l'orientation, vous pouvez me demander, surtout si vous voulez vous retrouver a toulouse


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> mackie : lumai a une jolie voiture confortable, spacieuse, climatisée comme il faut et joliment conduite : manque juste un GPS (et là, ne comptez pas sur mackie)
> 
> option 306 HDi quoi !!



Vi vi mais je sais pas si à 5 pendant 5 h ce sera forcément génial  pour les trois sardines à l'arrière !


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

n'oublions pas les ipods plein de musique :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi mais je sais pas si à 5 pendant 5 h ce sera forcément génial  pour les trois sardines à l'arrière !


 mets mackie sur le toit, au moins tu ne l'entendras pas raconter comment il a sauvé son dernier iMac G( en achetant un filtre optique à un chinois de Hong-Kong (il sait pas que c'est de nouveau chinois).

par contre, cette solution a un risque. Que les korrigans que tu croiseras dans Brocéliande avant de passer par Plöermel ne te le chope en le confondant avec l'un des leurs.

d'ailleurs, attention, les korrigans ont une facheuse tendance à traverser la route le soir quand tu reviens d'un bar .


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, attention, les korrigans ont une facheuse tendance à traverser la route le soir quand tu reviens d'un bar .




il fait trop froid en bretagne pour les éléphants rose  ils font avec ce qu'ils ont :rateau:


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

il y fait moins froid qu'à paris l'hiver... parisien !


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a prévu de revenir sur Paris le lundi?



oui, moi. je bosse le mardi.

j'envisage de louer une voiture (en fait, je vais y passer une semaine pour chercher du travail... ) et de revenir avec...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il y fait moins froid qu'à paris l'hiver... parisien !




limite barfleur  (lieu d'une des plus belle défaite de la marine française)


----------



## golf (1 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour la marinière, j'ai pas eu le temps, ya uen ouature garée sur mon trottoir mais j'ai ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, c'est déjà ça 
Tu t'y retrouves dans toutes ces cordes :rateau:
Manque quand même la marinière ​


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

Bon c'est parfait tout ça. J'ai réservé mon billet d'avion.   


:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personnes (à confirmer)

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
-




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2005)

2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des  korrigans 



:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (nioubz helvético-parigo-languedocien) - Amènera sa boussole et son K-Way 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
-




Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2005)

Bah, pour une nuit, on peut aussi dresser vite fait une tente igloo + duvet militaire sur la plage, nan ?
Le temps que les voisins en aient soupé, on sera loin


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2005)

Je tiens aussi à préciser qu'à part la rade de Brest et la baie de Douarnenez, il n'y a guère que le golfe du Morbihan pour apporter vraiment un peu de chaleur dans l'eau en Bretagne.
Vous pouvez tabler sur 18° au bas mot (20° selon mes dires) une fois dans la flotte. 
En revanche, douchez-vous après  
Le bloom du phytoplancton laisse souvent des traces dans les espaces fermés


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancé de menhir


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] &#8212; Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancé de menhir


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] &#8212; Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2005)

Hé bé, vous n'allez pas vous ennuyer, il y en a des choses à faire en ce beau pays  
Cela va même être la difficulté, faire des choix


----------



## Franswa (2 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancé de menhir


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] &#8212; Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Mais j'ai encore à négocier ferme, avec des arguments incontournables que je suis actuellement en train de chercher.
> 
> :love:  :love:




tu viens de trouver l'idée de base du 2 em album


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> - Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )




Bah c'est pas là qu'on fait le BBQ samedi nuit ?

Sinon je viens te chercher 




Euh sinon, pour de vrai, on fait quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2005)

BBQ

+ BBQ
+ BBQ
+ BBQ
+ BBQ
+ BBQ
+ BBQ
+ BBQ
+ BBQ

?



Bon pour laboisson on devrait se mettre d'accord 

(Tu prendras quoi cette fois-ci Mackie ?)


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est pas là qu'on fait le BBQ samedi nuit ?
> 
> Sinon je viens te chercher
> 
> ...


 Si mes parents étaient pas encore en vacances ce week end là. Je vous aurais tous dit de venir chez moi mais comme y a les parents... C'est plus dur 

Sinon, tu me dis où est ce que vous bougez le samedi soir et mes potes et moi on vous rejoindra surement


----------



## playaman (3 Juillet 2005)

Samedi soir pic-nic sur la plage je vote pour


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Samedi soir pic-nic sur la plage je vote pour




oublier pas le couteau a huitre  qui sait les ouvrir ? :rateau:


----------



## playaman (3 Juillet 2005)

...Et le sac a gerbe, j'aime pas les huitres


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Et le sac a gerbe, j'aime pas les huitres


 de même, pour les huîtres 

On trouveras bien autre chose !


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Des moules de Billiers :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Des moules de Billiers :rateau:




beurk  :sick:


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> beurk  :sick:


Mouarfff...
T'espère avoir ton visa pour la Bretagne comme ça :mouais:



Andouille de Guéméné !
Homard de Roscoff !
Galette de sarrasin !
Cidre de Surzur !


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

je prend que les 2 dernières :rateau: ta pas du chouchen ?


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Galette à l'Andouille de Guéméné 
Galette au Homard de Roscoff


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Galette à l'Andouille de Guéméné
> Galette au Homard de Roscoff




j'aime pas l'andouille et le homard :rateau:


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Visa refusé :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2005)

A Séné il est interdit de faire du feu sur les plages durant la saison estivale :/


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh sinon, pour de vrai, on fait quoi ?



ben les locaux, va falloir chercher pour moi, car je suis vraiment un nioubz  dans votre ouest sauvage et à part un petit coup d'oeil ce matin dans un _certain_ guide qui n'intéresserait que moi, je ne connais rien du tout du tout mais alors rien du tout à la Bretagne. 3 jours dans votre Nord c'est tout, y'a un an, je me souviens même plus où*.

A part le village d'Astérix et Carnac, les légendes avec les druides et les phares vus dans _Thalassa_...
Ah si on m'a dit qu'il y avait certaines boissons traitresses dont il fallait me méfier grave... Surtout ne pas se lever il parait...  :rateau: 

Moi _la balade dans les arbres_, ça me dirait bien, sinon aller marcher dans la lande à la recherche de dolmens aussi, le chemin des douaniers aussi. Pour les ballades en mer, je dis pas non mais je vous dis de suite, je sais pas trop bien nager et je me sens _un peu_ mal à l'aise, même par temps clair sur tout ce qui flotte. Je sais faire des efforts mais faut me tenir la main et me gentiment dire que l'embarcation va pas couler 

Vous avez des îles au trésor ? Avec des gorilles dessus ?

Sinon, allongé dans la bruyère à regarder les nuages qui filent, why not... je suis d'un naturel aimable et insouciant, surtout pendant les AES :love:   


* c'était juste pas loin de cette super plage aux eaux glacées:








Edit: si on parle gastronomie, je suis extra fan de fruits de merc (huitres, moules, coquillages et crustacés), de vraies crêpes. Mes derniers homards, c'était juste _en face_, dans le port de Boston au Barking Crab.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

t'inquiètes mackie, ya un MacDo pour les touristes...  

bah si on est du côté de Sarzeau, on peut aussi aller s'échouer dans les douves du chateau de bassou (Suscinio  ), s'allonger et regarder la mer et prendre des vagues dans la tronche à Penvins, aller voir les tours de Largoët, on peut aussi voir si on peut prendre une navette de Navix pour aller se promener à Arz ou à l'Ile-aux-moines ou aller caresser le cairn de Gavrinis. Pour Carnac, c'est de l'autre côté !


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes mackie, ya un MacDo pour les touristes...




crêpes et chouchen pour moi


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

attention au chouchen, prévois un matelat derrière toi..


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A Séné il est interdit de faire du feu sur les plages durant la saison estivale :/



C'est dommage ça... Quelqu'un a un terrain pas loin de la mer où on pourrait faire un feu ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> attention au chouchen, prévois un matelat derrière toi..



ce n'est qu'un apéritif  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> attention au chouchen, prévois un matelat derrière toi..



De nos jours, ils ne mettent plus les abeilles dans la fabrication


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

oui oui un apéro mais au bout de 3,4 t'es cool et tu tombes en arrière


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> T'espère avoir ton visa pour la Bretagne comme ça :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



c'est possible juste sans l'andouille ???


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Y'a des tripes sinon aussi dans le coin 

Tripes bretonnes (recette) :
Prenez de la panse de boeuf. Coupez-la en petits morceaux, ajoutez-y de la viande provenant de la tête de l'animal, mais seulement après une cuisson de plusieurs heures. Ajoutez des oignons hachés. Placez cette préparation dans une terrine avec un peu de beurre. Mettre au four (de boulanger de préférence). Les tripes sont servies très chaudes avec un filet de vinaigre ou du jus de citron.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2005)

Que des bonnes choses :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

MEat Is Murder !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> MEat Is Murder !!!!


 Pffffffff


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

enfin j'ai promis de faire le bob en bretagne


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin j'ai promis de faire le bob en bretagne


Mouarfff...
Un troll


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

bob comme chapeau de touriste ou comme born on board ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Un troll



mais non, j'ai promis


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

BOB comme en Belgique...


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> BOB comme en Belgique...




j'ai promis


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Ben éclairez-moi, je suis pas belge, moi...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

BOb en Belgique, c'est un peu le "capitaine de soirée" en France mais en plus institué et plus pratiqué. En france, on sait boire, mais être intelligent, c'est autre chose  (mon beau-frère est mort parce qu'un autre morbihanais, qui était bourré lui, a voulu voir si la motard qui venait n'était pas un korrigan...)

bon, j'voulais pas foutre un coup de bourdon, hein !  BOB pour tout le monde !


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, j'ai promis


T'as fait un v½ux  :mouais: 
Quel est l'enjeu  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben éclairez-moi, je suis pas belge, moi...



c'est ça il parait


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait un v½ux  :mouais:
> Quel est l'enjeu  :rateau:




mystère :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

plus sérieusement, on dors comment sur place ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A Séné il est interdit de faire du feu sur les plages durant la saison estivale :/



Le soir sur les plages... Ce qu'il y a de plus chiant c'est les hannetons


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus sérieusement, on dors comment sur place ?


Important ça, il a compet le WE suivant le Mackie 

Ah, je viens de comprendre, il est BOB à Spa :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Oki pour le bob, merci d'avoir traduit 
pour le sommeil, camping sauvage de très courte durée ne me semble pas une mauvaise idée


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le soir sur les plages... Ce qu'il y a de plus chiant c'est les hannetons



Naaaan ! Me dites pas qu'il y a des grosses bêtes comme ça !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
_

Note : penser à prendre une tapette à mouche ! :hein:_


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

moi, je ferais le Bob peut-être (je verrais avec une amie si elle veut se joindre à nous et faire le bob parce que boire : non, son papa est militaire, je tiens pas à mourir de suite ! )

_note : faut quand même que tu penses à te trouver une voiture pour descendre en Bretagne alèm... fini de rigoler !  _


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan ! Me dites pas qu'il y a des grosses bêtes comme ça !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> _
> 
> Note : penser à prendre une tapette à mouche ! :hein:_



C'est une raquette de tennis qu'il faut là :affraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est une raquette de tennis qu'il faut là :affraid:




jeu


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est une raquette de tennis qu'il faut là :affraid:


 au moins j'crois ! :sick: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Aucun souci : hanneton rime avec fin de saison 
http://www.reckenholz.ch/doc/fr/forsch/landbau/nutz/maik.html

Le pire, ce sont les taons en fin d'aprème, mais ils arrivent souvent aussi à la mi-août


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

_note qui me fait putain chier grave : se trouver aussi un endroit où dormir, ma chambre est prise... la classe !_ 

_je suis trés énervé mais je vais trouver..._


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _note qui me fait putain chier grave : se trouver aussi un endroit où dormir, ma chambre est prise... la classe !_
> 
> _je suis trés énervé mais je vais trouver..._


Locmariaquer :rateau:
Sous la Table des Marchands  
En plus il y a de la place :
- pour une partie de l'équipe
- faire un BBQ
enfin :
- plage à 2 pas
- ostréiculture à 2 pas aussi
- nombreuses activités nautiques : Voile, catamaran, kayak...
- petite croisière pour y aller
- etc.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

non, c'est bon... j'ai trouvé une autre chambre... située à l'endroit de mon futur bureau d'ordi-labo photo...  :affraid:


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan ! Me dites pas qu'il y a des grosses bêtes comme ça !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> _
> 
> Note : penser à prendre une tapette à mouche ! :hein:_




je pencherai plutot pour du DDT, là...


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

bah ouais, c'est un peu ça, non ? 

faut que j'arrive à voir bassou et global sous peu


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _note qui me fait putain chier grave : se trouver aussi un endroit où dormir, ma chambre est prise... la classe !_
> 
> _je suis trés énervé mais je vais trouver..._


 
Rassurée que tu aies trouvé un toit.. mais du coup ça me rassure pas pour notre couchage à nous estrangers venus d'ailleurs 
On va finir par louer un camping car avec les parisiens et les suisses non ?

Sinon une question : est ce qu'il y aurait des gentils prêteurs de matos de camping sur place pour éviter de prévoir d'accrocher une remorque à la 306 ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Louer un camping ? Pourquoi pas ? 
Mais s'il y a moyen de poser les tentes dans un bout de terrain privé, c'est pas plus mal - on niquera pas la pelouse en une ou deux nuits


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rassurée que tu aies trouvé un toit.. mais du coup ça me rassure pas pour notre couchage à nous estrangers venus d'ailleurs
> On va finir par louer un camping car avec les parisiens et les suisses non ?
> 
> Sinon une question : est ce qu'il y aurait des gentils prêteurs de matos de camping sur place pour éviter de prévoir d'accrocher une remorque à la 306 ?



pour le terrain, je négocie cela mercredi soir (avant d'aller voir une charmante demoiselle pour des photos...  ) mais le terrain, j'en ai un privé mais dans les terres (15km de Vannes). ce n'est pas trop un souci, il faut juste que je prévienne le charmant jeune homme qui habite là qu'on va peut-être squatter aussi sa salle de bains.  je devrais dormir dans la pièce à-côté d'ailleurs... 

Pour les tentes, s'il en faut, je ferais en sorte d'en avoir (une chez mes parents, une de kergonan et une de chez décathlon...  ). Reste à savoir si on va faire la route le soir (prévoir des Bobs dans ce cas-là)
je sais d'après expériences belges que ce n'est pas trop un souci mais faut prévoir.

il faut aussi prévoir où poser les barbeuques si la solution est retenue (elle offre l'avantage de ne pas avoir à réserver un restau un samedi en pleine saison !  )


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

ah oui. en passant, j'ai vu récemment des photos de Global avec son barbeuque, il assure grave le cuistot !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour le terrain, je négocie cela mercredi soir (avant d'aller voir une charmante demoiselle pour des photos...  ) mais le terrain, j'en ai un privé mais dans les terres (15km de Vannes). ce n'est pas trop un souci, il faut juste que je prévienne le charmant jeune homme qui habite là qu'on va peut-être squatter aussi sa salle de bains.  je devrais dormir dans la pièce à-côté d'ailleurs...
> 
> Pour les tentes, s'il en faut, je ferais en sorte d'en avoir (une chez mes parents, une de kergonan et une de chez décathlon...  ). Reste à savoir si on va faire la route le soir (prévoir des Bobs dans ce cas-là)
> je sais d'après expériences belges que ce n'est pas trop un souci mais faut prévoir.
> ...



Le campage dans la garrigu... ah, flûte, c'est pas le Sud...  :mouais: Je reprends... :hein:  :mouais: Le campage dans la bruyère? Ça me paraît bien.  Mais, heu, là,  :mouais: je pense pas prendre ma tente... y aura bien quelqu'un qui me fera une place non?  Allez, c'est juste pour un Suisse. :rose:  :love: 

J'amènerai à boire, ok.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ah oui. en passant, j'ai vu récemment des photos de Global avec son barbeuque, il assure grave le cuistot !


 Je peux me déplacer avec le BBQ 

Par contre je n'ai pas de tente


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon dites, j'voudrais pas jouer les pénib', mais faudrait que je puisse argumenter, et là ça fait un peu court...
> 
> [mode_simulation_je_connais_par_:love:]
> _"Y aura qui ?_
> ...


 
Et si tu nous disais ce qui est susceptible de déclencher son enthousiasme ?  On gagnerait du temps non ? 
eek: tu dois tout négocier tout le temps ? putain vive le célibat parfois  )


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je peux me déplacer avec le BBQ
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas de tente




on me file 1 tente avec le gros coffre de la voiture picarde avec laquelle je viendrais...  + 1 tente en Breizh + 1 tente 2secondes décathlon qui me tente 'achement. ça devrait faire au moins 6 couples. et pour ceux qui me suivront à La Poissonnerie d'Elven (ma maison  ), ya un toit et une grande salle qui devrait se libérer.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Je vais aussi me fendre d'une 2 sec. C'est top pour l'utilisation "fin de soirée" n'importe où 

Une tite video en bas de page (user manual - c'est du wmv) 

http://www.quechua.com/quechua/prod...d=31071&int_PfId=531980&int_ModuleId=1&lg=GB#

J'ai aussi une petite monoplace igloo cercueil (mais sans double toit - faut pas qu'il pleuve quoi) - je la prends au cas où


----------



## ederntal (4 Juillet 2005)

elle est géniale cette tente!!!!
j'en prend une directe!


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Si je retrouve mes deux duvets militaires à capuche et zip couvert-étanche, je les apporte aussi (mais là, c'est pas gagné, je ne les ai pas vu depuis plus de vingt ans - doivent être roulés quelque-part chez mes parents).
En tout cas, la dernière fois que je les ai inspectés, ils étraient propres et secs (c'est déjà ça )


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Je rejoins roberto dans sa quête du "où ?" 

Posons déjà un endroit les gars (et filles) - moi je suis un touriste, je ne connais bien que le finistère, alors...
J'ai passé dernièrement un réveillon sur la côte sauvage de la presqu'ile de quiberon, mais c'est tout (nan, j'ai tatoué des péchous à houat aussi, mais ça fait tellement longtemps qu'ils doivent être morts, ou pire - vieux)


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

Vannes me semble pas mal pour le samedi, non ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

si vous voulez des activités, on peut se faire un tour du Golfe sur les bateaux de Navix pour 22¤ (on peut voir s'il y a des formules groupes...  )


----------



## ederntal (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez des activités, on peut se faire un tour du Golfe sur les bateaux de Navix pour 22¤ (on peut voir s'il y a des formules groupes...  )




rhaaaa ces touristes!!!!


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Regarder galoper les nuages avec la tête dans les herbes, juste sentir l'air humide et salé.

Marcher au bord d'une falaise (mais pas trop près)

Regarder une vie de forum autour d'une table en rigolant en se disant c'est pas possible

Prendre des photos comme beaucoup et pas pouvoir montrer le résultat directement (en général 6 mois pour penser à descendre la pelloche...)

Des rencontres extraordinaires entre quat'zieux

Ca c'est juste un début

Et puis j'ai hâte de voir les progrès de Grégoire en vocabulaire et en tuyau d'arrosage  :love: 

P_S: Madame Vendez: Je m'appelle Teo vous ne me connaissez pas. Je suis un des potes au Roberto. Je suis près à faire -un peu- de baby-sitting mais venez en famille à l'AES, ce serait trop cool. Merci d'avance, un admirateur_


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a les horaires de marées à plumor-tumeurs ?


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adore vraiment teo.*
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...




Oui. Tellement que ça m'émotionne :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Tellement que ça m'émotionne :love:


 on dit que ça m'émoticone


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a les horaires de marées à plumor-tumeurs ?



Pff, le site du shom (www.shom.fr) ne calcule les coeffs et les horaires qu'avec 7 jours d'avance  
Alors, camping sur la plage ou grande marée ?



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> on dit que ça m'émoticone


J'aime bien qu'on m'appelle tite conne :love: 

Sinon, je viens de la rapporter à la maison, la deux secondes. À priori une place de libre dedans si jeep2nine ne vient pas avec moi (j'ai des duvets neufs, n'ayez pas peur )


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on dit que ça m'émoticone




oh, c'est joli ça Grug...   


:love:
Ouais, c'est tout à fait ça... ça m'émoticone


Pour les grandes marées, je suis partant si je peux m'accrocher à quelque chose de solide et de bien accroché


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Marcher au bord d'une falaise (mais pas trop près)



euh... 



n'empêche qu'aller faire un tour à Gavrinis avec la bande des forums, ça ferait très *Cercle*...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2005)

Mais rester dans ma tente à limer pendant des heures, ça ferait très... euh...  ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les grandes marées, je suis partant si je peux m'accrocher à quelque chose de solide et de bien accroché



je suis une vraie moule... je t'emmenerais faire un tour ! 

calcule bien Grug pasque sinon rentrer dans le golfe à marée descendante, ça doit pas le faire... l'inverse est impossible ou presque !


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je suis une vraie moule... je t'emmenerais faire un tour !
> 
> calcule bien Grug pasque sinon rentrer dans le golfe à marée descendante, ça doit pas le faire... l'inverse est impossible ou presque !



Mais non c'est moi la moule...  

Souvenez vous


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les grandes marées, je suis partant si je peux m'accrocher à quelque chose de solide et de bien accroché



Pas d'inquietude les grandes mariées c'est en vendée 

j'suis deja dehors


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis deja dehors




reviens bassou j'aime les mêmes a la maison


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je suis une vraie moule... je t'emmenerais faire un tour !  (...)



Entre toi et Bassman, je n'ose imaginer à quoi je vais pouvoir (devoir ?) m'accrocher en cas de grand vent ou d'abus divers durant ce ouikende avec vos idées libidineuses.

Quoique... j'ai ma petite idée...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pouah tu me dégoûtes avec tes cochonneries !
> 
> :rateau:


Mais je pensais pas à mâle...  c'est dans tes yeux qu'est le malin désir, Roberto. Je suis toujours sage. Faute de combattant décidé.



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais rester dans ma tente à limer pendant des heures, ça ferait très... euh...  ?



Tu auras des barreaux à limer ?    

_Pour le Cercle, c'est le truc avec un pin's orange ?
Chai pas pourquoi, mais chuis pas sûr de vouloir (pouvoir?)   . Y'a un règlement pour les membres qui veulent être adoubés ? Le port de l'anneau est obligatoire ? C'est vraiment exclusif (combien de membres actifs ? ) J'espère plus exclusif que chez Betty Bossy...) _


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2005)

une brochette en plus


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je suis une vraie moule... je t'emmenerais faire un tour !
> 
> calcule bien Grug pasque sinon rentrer dans le golfe à marée descendante, ça doit pas le faire... l'inverse est impossible ou presque !


 dans mon souvenir, y'a une fenetre d'une heure, mais je reverifierais  avant de m'y engager.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

Depuis que je bois ce soir, j'ai plus mal aux dents


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2005)

J'y retourne vendredi (chez le menteur) pour refaire un vieil amalgame en plus neuf.
Méfie-toi de la nuit, global, quand on est allongé, le sang presse plus dans la machoire - mieux vaut dormir avec un gros oreiller pour remonter la tête le plus possible 

Désolé pour mon post plus haut qui semble étrange tout seul, je voulais faire une blague avec ma tente "deux secondes", mais j'ai eu de la visite et j'ai du lacher le mac


----------



## playaman (5 Juillet 2005)

Oui, oui Guytantakul... C'est ce qu'on dit


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'y retourne vendredi (chez le menteur) pour refaire un vieil amalgame en plus neuf.
> Méfie-toi de la nuit, global, quand on est allongé, le sang presse plus dans la machoire - mieux vaut dormir avec un gros oreiller pour remonter la tête le plus possible
> 
> Désolé pour mon post plus haut qui semble étrange tout seul, je voulais faire une blague avec ma tente "deux secondes", mais j'ai eu de la visite et j'ai du lacher le mac


 tu as laché ton mac ?
tu limes pour ton propre compte alors  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'inquietude les grandes mariées c'est en vendée
> 
> j'suis deja dehors


  pas de gros mots en ces lieux !  


(Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 60 secondes. C'est casse burne ce message non ? )


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

Pour le beau chapeau de Malow, pour le plaisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir et parce qu'en fait, c'est mieux de revenir à des choses essentielles


:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )

* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents) on va dire 3 grandes places. 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

_ps : j'arrive le mercredi via la Sanef et la normandie... _


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour les infos...


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as laché ton mac ?
> tu limes pour ton propre compte alors  :rateau:



Oui, halte aux cadences infernales !


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow ( y a t-t-il une belle âme pour nous héberger ? )


* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents) on va dire 3 grandes places. 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

C'est dommage, vous allez passer juste à côté du Festival de Jazz de Vannes !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2005)

Et un petit tour de Kayak du côté du Bono ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2005)

Pas con ! J'en ai déjà fait en mer (mais je ne sais pas esquimauter) et c'est sympa comme tout !


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

en passant, des infos pour les parisiens : vous aurez soit un toit en dur du côté d'Elven, soit une tente dans le jardin. Pour la douche, c'est la mienne donc no problemo, prévoyez matelas gonflable et sac à viande... euh... duvet et ce sera cool. Je ferais BoB avec Mackie. 

avec gildas et Global, nous nous voyons sous peu pour discuter du ouikinde. 

Roberto : dis qu'on va glandouiller du côté de Moréac ou Arzon le dimanche au soleil, crêpes et autres fruitsdemers...


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez des activités, on peut se faire un tour du Golfe sur les bateaux de Navix pour 22¤ (on peut voir s'il y a des formules groupes...  )


Dimanche vous pourriez faire une virée en Navix avec un pique-nique à l'Ile-aux-Moines par exemple 

nb : groupe = 20 mini


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

oui, mais ils ont l'air de préférer les plages de Sarzeau aux blagues des gars de Navix... 

tu viens alain ?


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais ils ont l'air de préférer les plages de Sarzeau aux blagues des gars de Navix...


Je les comprends 
Pique-nique quand même :rateau:



			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu viens alain ?


Tu sais très bien que j'en meure d'envie mais...
...je serais en vacances à 800 km de là.

De plus, depuis que nous avons vendu la baraque de Damgan, il y a 3 ans, je n'ai pas remis les pieds en Bretagne, même dans la famille  :mouais:

Par contre, quand tu seras complètement installé, j'irai bien faire une virée [donc, prochaine AES Breizh] 
Un mini-bus Parisien


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

pour ma crémAESière ?


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2005)

Me v'là, me v'là


bon pour le repas de dimanche tu dis n'importe quoi, on dira qu'on a eu un imprévu


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2005)

il est où le poilu ? :rose:


Bon on se fait un recap ?

Qui vient ?



- Alèm
- Bassou
- GlobalCut
-
-
-
-
-
-
...


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* *23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow ( y a t-t-il une belle âme pour nous héberger ? )


* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents) on va dire 3 grandes places. 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​
ça t'aide Globi ?!!


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow ( y a t-t-il une belle âme pour nous héberger ? )

Zut, cramé par l'Alem


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2005)

J'bois pas plus claire


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

> moi, je valide, en tout cas


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*
une AES dans le pays vannetais et le golfe du Morbihan, breizh quoi...

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* 
*23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow ( y a t-t-il une belle âme pour nous héberger ? )


* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis
vos sourires et vos bonnes humeurs

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


-Barbeuque à Elven le samedi midi et aprème
-Farniente à Sarzeau
-un tit coup de Golfe et de Vannes pour les amateurs (ya des iles, des cocotiers, des célébrités et des pubs !)

* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents) on va dire 3 grandes places.  prévenir d'avance sinon j'évite Paris au retour ! 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2005)

T'as rajouté quoi là ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

global : faut sérieusement que tu causes à ton ophtalmo !!   

cf : le programme...


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

bah, c'est assez compliqué si on pense que je suis en vacances depuis aujourd'hui et que j'ai fait que bosser, prévoir deux rendez-vous pour trouver un nouveau taf, pris des rendez-vous pour les jours suivants pour du taf avec un client, pris un rendez-vous avec une modèle...
aarghhhhhhhhhh

désolé...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2005)

Ils hébergent à ton pub ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

Pour le samedi : barbecue le midi et l'apreme à Elven (je vous fais un dessin sous peu, faut juste savoir que c'est derrière la poissonnerie). Pas trop de choses prévues pour le soir, pour éviter le roulage sous alcool. On pensait à une crêperie sur Vannes ce qui permet aux locaux de rentrer facilement.
Pour le dimanche, bassman avec notre accord propose un pique-nique sur les plages de sarzeau (avec st-gildas pas loin pour ceux qui veulent à tout prix voir des falaises...  ), ce qui permet de discuter en vrai farniente, tranquille, se baigner pour ceux qui aiment l'eau, bronzer pour ceux qui aiment ça et voilà à peu près... pour ceux qui voudraient rester le dimanche, on peut aller manger dans la crêperie où travaille une amie à La-Vraie-Croix (plus évident pour les elviniens mais proche vannes quand même)

en gros, on pense à ça mais nous sommes ouverts à d'autres idées.

ps : global, ramène ton BBC, on verra si j'ai le mien aussi


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Mon Alèm est parfait en organisation... on a déjà la Flaque en moins à organiser, nous   
Y'a des ichats et MP permanents, une vraie communion de nos petits doigts... 
Courage, chef tu tiens le bon bout :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mon Alèm est parfait en organisation... on a déjà la Flaque en moins à organiser, nous
> Y'a des ichats et MP permanents, une vraie communion de nos petits doigts...
> Courage, chef tu tiens le bon bout :love:



Yep, j'ai rêvé Bretagne cette nuit  :love:
Le golfe et ses îles qu'on aperçoit à travers les gouttes, le FLB, les poissonneries, les lancés de menhirs, les bières qui donnent le mal de mer...

Mackie, le programme est chargé. Faut absolument que tu finisses tôt le vendredi


----------



## teo (11 Juillet 2005)

Comme ça on arrivera pour les crêpes avant que ça ferme.

Sinon c'est hamburger et WebO veut embarquer le a pour sa collection 


Je veux pas finir au poste


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça on arrivera pour les crêpes avant que ça ferme.
> 
> Sinon c'est hamburger et WebO veut embarquer le a pour sa collection



Non, plutôt le M... Le A je l'ai déjà. Mais, remarque, y a deux A dans MacGeneration. :king:


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça on arrivera pour les crêpes avant que ça ferme.



Si j'ai le temps, j'peux aussi préparer quelque chose genre quiche lorraine ou autre truc transportable pour que l'on arrive avec notre casse-croute tout prêt pour le soir...
Enfin si il y a des crêperies encore ouvertes, ce sera surement bien meilleur !   




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon c'est hamburger et WebO veut embarquer le a pour sa collection
> Je veux pas finir au poste



Ben s'il n'essaye pas de le rendre, on a des chances de s'en sortir !


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour le samedi : barbecue le midi et l'apreme à Elven (je vous fais un dessin sous peu, faut juste savoir que c'est derrière la poissonnerie). Pas trop de choses prévues pour le soir, pour éviter le roulage sous alcool. On pensait à une crêperie sur Vannes ce qui permet aux locaux de rentrer facilement.
> Pour le dimanche, bassman avec notre accord propose un pique-nique sur les plages de sarzeau (avec st-gildas pas loin pour ceux qui veulent à tout prix voir des falaises...  ), ce qui permet de discuter en vrai farniente, tranquille, se baigner pour ceux qui aiment l'eau, bronzer pour ceux qui aiment ça et voilà à peu près... pour ceux qui voudraient rester le dimanche, on peut aller manger dans la crêperie où travaille une amie à La-Vraie-Croix (plus évident pour les elviniens mais proche vannes quand même)
> 
> en gros, on pense à ça mais nous sommes ouverts à d'autres idées.
> ...


 Pour la crepe : de Vannes route de Lorient, aprés Auray creperie Ty-Baron (2km avant Belz) soit en gros : 1/4 d'heure de vannes
Que les locaux testent, après c'est sur, c'est là qu'on va manger des crepes


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2005)

je testerais jeudi si je trouve compagnon ou compagne pour le festin.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, le programme est chargé. Faut absolument que tu finisses tôt le vendredi



je vais essayer de faire le maximum


----------



## teo (12 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer de faire le maximum





On sait que tu feras le maximum !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2005)

Un maximun de galettes ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

la petite famille ?!!


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un maximun de galettes ?




miams une bonne galettes bretonne :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*
une AES dans le pays vannetais et le golfe du Morbihan, breizh quoi...

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* 
*23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow ( y a t-t-il une belle âme pour nous héberger ? )


* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis
vos sourires et vos bonnes humeurs

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


-Barbeuque à Elven le samedi midi et aprème
-Farniente à Sarzeau
-un tit coup de Golfe et de Vannes pour les amateurs (ya des iles, des cocotiers, des célébrités et des pubs !)

* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, peut-être en avion, en mini-bus depuis Paris ? Arrivée vendredi.
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents) on va dire 3 grandes places.  prévenir d'avance sinon j'évite Paris au retour ! 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

Mackie, ya du monde qui t'attend









:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

ah non, la fille c'est ma "petite s½ur" donc pas touche !!


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2005)

méchant  enfin les amours longue distance j'ai déjà donner :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (16 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, ya du monde qui t'attend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous me donner envie de venir!!! arretez!!!


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

t'inquiètes, yaura une revanche quand je serais installé à Elven définitivement !


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2005)

J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiive en Bretagne mardi soir  :love:

A bientôt les loulous 

PS : Alèm, on s'appelle


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

j'arrive en bretagne mercredi soir ! ::love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous (surtout au luxé de l'épaule ) !
Je finis le taf vendredi soir, je descends à Loctudy (finistère sud) voir ma petite et sa mère qui devraient camper là à ce moment et y passer la nuit, pis je file vers le golfe samedi dans la matinée.

Si un des autochtones pouvait me filer un numéro de portable par MP, ce serait cool pour vous retrouver et manger un morceau ensemble samedi midi (à moins qu'il y ait un point de rendez-vous de fixé - En tout cas, rien ne presse, j'ai encore une semaine à tirer avant ma libération )


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

je vous ai fait des petits plans...

l'AES se passera là :





le samedi à Elven :





comment entrer dans la ville et vous diriger vers le centre (ville à sens uniques)





le trajet qu'il faut faire dans la ville, se fier à la petite église, sur le plan la place est figurée et les trajets en voiture, les parkings et le chemin à pied (rue de la grande Noé)





le dimanche à Sarzeau, Bassman fera sûrement des compléments


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le trajet qu'il faut faire dans la ville, se fier à la petite église, sur le plan la place est figurée et les trajets en voiture, les parkings et le chemin à pied (rue de la grande Noé)




je pense que je sémerais des petits indices tel le petit poucet avec l'aide des camarades arrivés le vendredi sur le chemin menant du parking le plus proche à la maison (il faut remonter un chemin "carossable" et arriver par l'arrière de la maison (l'avant étant une ancienne poissonnerie, futur atelier d'artisans en contournant un plan d'eau)  c'est simple de visu, à expliquer moins...


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je sémerais des petits indices tel le petit poucet avec l'aide des camarades arrivés le vendredi sur le chemin menant du parking le plus proche à la maison (il faut remonter un chemin "carossable" et arriver par l'arrière de la maison (l'avant étant une ancienne poissonnerie, futur atelier d'artisans en contournant un plan d'eau)  c'est simple de visu, à expliquer moins...



on risque pas de se perdre en tout cas  
En guise de petits caillous, on prend les bouteilles de la veille ?  :rose: ou faut que j'amène mes crayons de couleur ? 





_j'aime quand tu m'appelles "camarade". Ca me rappelle l'époque où j'étais encore un modèle pour les nations, la tête dans les étoiles... y'avait des cartes postales à mon effigie et on me saluait respectueusement.​_


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

Mais je connais la route !  
J'ai fait il y a 5-6 ans un flyer d'accès au week-end de st-nolff (l'année de la tondeuse) avec plans de situation, de masse, et itinéraires de délestage. Royal


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

tu l'as encore ? parce que ça peut servir, vu la distance avec St-Nolff (failli habiter là-bas, yavait une superbe longère à vendre mais bon, j'ai aussi une relation amicale de travail : Pierre Caradec, tailleur de pierre...  )


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

Je vais faire une recherche ce soir


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Ouf, je viens de le retrouver dans une vieille sauvegarde sans titre 
Je fais un PDF au taf et je poste ce soir


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2005)

Youhou les canaillous !

Après m'être battus avec les cartes de crédits de différents amis, j'ai réussi a réservé mon trajet, qui ce fera totalement en train pour finir (sorry Webo). J'arrive a 7h45 du mat à Vannes le vendredi, y'a quelqu'un qui peut passer me prendre dans la matinée quelque part ?

Y'auras des glaçons a dispo ? Je prends de quoi faire des moitié-moitiés  (j'ai une revanche a prendre) ?

Je prends ma tente sous le bras et mon sac de couchage (hum, hum), au cas ou...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Youhou les canaillous !
> 
> Après m'être battus avec les cartes de crédits de différents amis, j'ai réussi a réservé mon trajet, qui ce fera totalement en train pour finir (sorry Webo). J'arrive a 7h45 du mat à Vannes le vendredi, y'a quelqu'un qui peut passer me prendre dans la matinée quelque part ?
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas *DU TOUT* raisonnable   

_il va plus t'en rester après    :rateau:   _


pour le sac de couchage et la tente, je pense que c'est une bonne idée, m'est idée que ça sera le bienvenu côté couchage, pas vrai Rémi ?


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas *DU TOUT* raisonnable



...C'est tout moi ça   , mais certains le savent deja


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...C'est tout moi ça   , mais certains le savent deja



je n'ai pas encore l'honneur  tu avais préféré les _Bastions _à l'_Usine _


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore l'honneur  tu avais préféré les _Bastions _à l'_Usine _



Je sais, je sais... Mais tu n'étais plus là a 5h30 quand je suis passé, j'ai bu des bières avec Karim (un permanent) du coup.
Le M&M's c'etait pour Valence et là-encor ratage en beauté.

Cette fois c'est la bonne ! Planquez les galettes de sarrazins et sortez les alcas !!!


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je sais... Mais tu n'étais plus là a 5h30 quand je suis passé, j'ai bu des bières avec Karim (un permanent) du coup.
> Le M&M's c'etait pour Valence et là-encor ratage en beauté.
> 
> Cette fois c'est la bonne ! Planquez les galettes de sarrazins et sortez les alcas !!!




oui on était plus là car Karim avait coupé le jus il me semble...   

il devait y avoir encore dj BanBan.. il a fait tard, je suis rentré squatter chez dj cricri et sa douce


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon, voilà l'intérieur de mon flyer routier (mais c'est pas si utile que je le croyais...)
Que celà ne vous empêche pas d'y jeter un ½il 

http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/FlyerRoutier.pdf

oulà, ça ne marche pas avec aperçu, j'espère que ça ira mieux avec acrobat reader...  
vi, avec adobe reader 7.0 c'est nickel (ces saletés de tiff 1bit colorés dans x-press qui ne passent pas)


----------



## ederntal (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà l'intérieur de mon flyer routier (mais c'est pas si utile que je le croyais...)
> Que celà ne vous empêche pas d'y jeter un ½il
> 
> http://perso.numericable.fr/~tlebihan/FlyerRoutier.pdf
> ...



Ah tient c'est toi qui a fait ça ? je m'en souviens l'avoir vu à l'epoque


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2005)

7H45 le vendredi ?!! mais je serais jamais levé mon gars !!!!  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

je regarderais les horaires de bus pour voir à quelle heure tu peux arriver ou si je peux passer te prendre mais ce jour-là, j'avais plutôt prévu de démarcher pour du taf !!!


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2005)

Si ca peux te consoler c'est 7h 52 pour etre exact, j'ai pas vraiment choisis   
Je me promenerais dans le coin... Si quelqu'un passe dans le coin... Sinon le bus c'est cool (on rencontre les gens du cru) je pourrais me choisir un joli coin pour ma tente   et je t'amene les croissants 
 

P.S: joli flyer


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*
une AES dans le pays vannetais et le golfe du Morbihan, breizh quoi...

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* 
*23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow ( y a t-t-il une belle âme pour nous héberger ? )


* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis
vos sourires et vos bonnes humeurs

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


-Barbeuque à Elven le samedi midi et aprème
-Farniente à Sarzeau
-un tit coup de Golfe et de Vannes pour les amateurs (ya des iles, des cocotiers, des célébrités et des pubs !)

* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, arrivée vendredi matin
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents) on va dire 3 grandes places.  prévenir d'avance sinon j'évite Paris au retour ! 



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto, j'ai pas compris grand chose a ton post  :rose:   
Essaye de faire un saut faut qu'on parle boulot   (Genève ça t'interesse pour une dédicace ?) 

Toi et ta famille êtes encor sur la liste donc je continu a garder espoir  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2005)

7h52 c'est l'heure ou je me leve :sleep:
je peux venir te prendre vers 18h30 :sleep: ;


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2005)

Euh Karl40 tu viens ? :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ah tient c'est toi qui a fait ça ? je m'en souviens l'avoir vu à l'epoque



Oui, mais pas vraiment non plus, l'affiche existait déjà (avec les tondeuses en enfilade), je n'ai fait qu'en reprendre les éléments pour faire un machin d'accès à la dernière minute. 
À l'époque, je faisais la com de le fête techno astropolis et c'était la même équipe, alors j'ai filé un coup de pogne en faisant ce flyer "pour qu'il y ai moins de bouchons sur la route".
C'est pour ça que j'ai mis remix dans la signature


----------



## playaman (20 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 7h52 c'est l'heure ou je me leve :sleep:
> je peux venir te prendre vers 18h30 :sleep: ;




C'est gentil mais je crois que j'ai un plan, mais c'est une bonne heure pour l'apero   

...EuH, Karl 40 c'est suis qui écoute du rock non    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Moi, je me pointe dans le secteur en voiture en matinée. 
Si tu as un portable, passe le moi en MP. 
Je comptais contourner Vannes, mais bon, si je peux aider... 
Je te passerai un coup de fil au réveil (tu devrais déjà être sur place) mais comme je partirai du sud-finistère, ça ne prendra pas bien longtemps pour faire la jonction.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Y'a bien un des dirigeants d'apple france qui est originaire de Dirinon (Finistère nord) à qui je dois mon quadra610, quand le refurb était encore confidentiel  
Tu peux dire que tu as rencontré des amis sur la route en allant à sa rencontre


----------



## teo (20 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> (...)...EuH, Karl 40 c'est suis qui écoute du rock non    :love:



Oui et ça me ferait très plaisir de le voir ce week-end  

Jahrom et Malow, votre venue est confirmée ? un toit ?


----------



## playaman (20 Juillet 2005)

Roberto tu fais comme tu peux   mais c'est tellement agréable de croisé l'homme au plus belles chemises de France ! Désolé le pure fils   

Pour le logement c'est un peu a gauche un peu a droite ou on a trouvé un moyen de rassembler le troupeau


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

bon, je contourne Vannes samedi matin ou pas ? 
Playboy - youhou ! T'es là ?


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> bon, je contourne Vannes samedi matin ou pas ?
> Playboy - youhou ! T'es là ?


 
Pas impossible qu'il ait déjà oublié d'avoir posé une question  



ps : Ravie de te croiser à nouveau David


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un nous fait un bulletin météo ? 
On met quoi dans les valises, enfin dans LA petite valise


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

Alors d'après Yahoo météo : 

_*samedi :*_ 
min : 16
max : 23
le ciel : assez nuageux (mais il y a quand même du soleil sur leur dessin, et les nuages sont blancs...)

_*dimanche :*_ 
mêmes températures
le ciel : de gros nuages noirs sur leurs dessins, avec comme commentaires, faibles pluies...

Bref prévoir les bottes et les cirés !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2005)

:mouais:
pour une fois qu'il va faire moche un week-end 
Mais bon, plus on se rapproche de l'eau plus il fait beau  en général


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Bah, même à 16° je transpire dans des bottes et un ciré de toute manière.
Une casquette et un sweat-shirt à la limite...


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

ah oui mais non  

j'suis pas sûre de résister au choc thermique là !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ravie de te croiser à nouveau David



À la recherche d'un raccourci que jamais il ne trouva ?   
Bon, ben, fais comme tu le sens, david


----------



## ederntal (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon moi qui pourrai pas venir alors que ca se passe dans mon bled... j'exige une belle homepage plein de photos la semaine prochaine


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais non
> 
> j'suis pas sûre de résister au choc thermique là !



T'inquiète, on est chaleureux par ici, nous autres (sans aucune arrière pensée - c'est mon sentiment)


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi qui pourrai pas venir alors que ca se passe dans mon bled... j'exige une belle homepage plein de photos la semaine prochaine



sur 2,5 jours tu ne peux pas venir ?   
Explications, stp !

edit : t'es pas là, je parie !


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> À la recherche d'un raccourci que jamais il ne trouva ?
> Bon, ben, fais comme tu le sens, david


 
Bon ben faudra que j'attache mes doigts en buvant mon café alors..


----------



## ederntal (20 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> sur 2,5 jours tu ne peux pas venir ?
> Explications, stp !
> 
> edit : t'es pas là, je parie !



ca tombe pile pendant les vieilles charrues... je peux pas louper ça, certains vont a lourde tous les ans, moi c'est a crahaix


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Ben c'est comme jeep2nine alors - bande de lacheurs


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais non
> 
> j'suis pas sûre de résister au choc thermique là !


 Bah après les heures de trajet façon sardine, tu seras contente de le trouver l'air à 16 °C


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un "bel air" à 12,5 ° qu'est pas à jeter !  

edit : oups, j'avais...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2005)

Si ça continue, je crée un thread "vieilles charettes"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2005)

Vendredi soir : Y'a quelque-chose vendredi soir ?
Samedi midi : BBQ @ Elven  je serais la avec la famille
Samedi soir : Crepes, je sais pas si je viens :/
Dimanche midi : BBQ @ Sarzeau  euh encore avec le famille ?
Dimanche soir : Dodo :sleep:

Sinon il me reste toujours 2 places pour le couchage...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah après les heures de trajet façon sardine, tu seras contente de le trouver l'air à 16 °C


faire la sardine dans la même boite que lumai, bon plan ça


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faire la sardine dans la même boite que lumai, bon plan ça


 
Chiche ! 
Tu arrives à quelle heure vendredi à Paris ???


----------



## playaman (21 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas impossible qu'il ait déjà oublié d'avoir posé une question
> 
> 
> 
> ps : Ravie de te croiser à nouveau David



Pas tout a fait faux pour ce qui est de la question, mais je crois tres cher Guyt... que on est pas synchro sur les dates j'arrive a Vannes le vendredi matin, pas le samedi   
Mais c'est tres gentil   
Pis j'ai pas tilter a Playboy, j'ai pas l'habitude... Playaboy ä la limite  

P:S : Moi aussi ça me fait tres plaisir de te revoir tres chere... Françoise c'est ça    

P.P.S : Youpi dans moins de 32 heures je suis en Bretagne !!!

P.P.P.S : Webo je prends mon dico Breton pour continuer les lecons de langues (y'a pas que l'anglais dans la vie)


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2005)

Ah zut, désolé alors


----------



## playaman (21 Juillet 2005)

Dernier message avant le Mor-Bihan !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bassou et Rémi, vous m'envoyez vos n° de téléphone par MP ?_



Euh moi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2005)

Pour ceux que ça interresse, les horaires des marées à Vannes


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2005)

Là je pense à playaman dans son train de nuit. Et je me dis aussi que dans moins de 4 heures, je dois être levé. :sick:

A demain.


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi soir : Y'a quelque-chose vendredi soir ?
> Samedi midi : BBQ @ Elven  je serais la avec la famille
> Samedi soir : Crepes, je sais pas si je viens :/
> Dimanche midi : BBQ @ Sarzeau  euh encore avec le famille ?
> ...


 
vendredi soir, les parisiens arrivent à minuit... :affraid:

samedi : amène ton BBQ mon globi 

bisous

je file

le nettoyage de vos couches puis une heure dans la piscine, c'est trop !!


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

Donc, aux dernières nouvelles, il y a une voiture de plus samedi matin/midi avec Jahrom+Malow et Maousse+moi


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t je me dis aussi que dans moins de 4 heures, je dois être levé. :sick:



Ben oui. 



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc, aux dernières nouvelles, il y a une voiture de plus samedi matin/midi avec Jahrom+Malow et Maousse+moi



Excellente nouvelle.  A demain...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Donc, aux dernières nouvelles, il y a une voiture de plus samedi matin/midi avec Jahrom+Malow et Maousse+moi


 :affraid: va falloir bien se tenir


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

:mouais: on s'est fait embarquer on bretagne....

Mais comment resister à un modo comme maousse
à un administrateur comme benjamin
et à une femme comme mado....

Ma faiblesse me perdra....:casse:


Malow sort les cirés !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*C'est vraiment pas humain*
de penser que je serais pas de la partie...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

Hors sujet, mais bon, pas vraiment (et c'est trop important pour occulter une telle nouvelle).
C'est bon ? j'ai capté l'attention ? 

Je me demandais ce matin si Elven se prononçait "L-20" ou "L-veine". 
J'en cause à un collègue de taf qui me dit tout net : en Bretagne, si les communes sont sur la mer (littorales), on dit "...aine", si elles sont dans les terres, on dit "...un".
Whââa ! 40 piges à traîner mes savates dans le coin et j'apprends ça aujourd'hui... Scié 

Méfiant, j'ai pris une carte et j'ai essayé de vérifier (en Finistère, c'est concluant - même si Pont-Aven (avec un "aine") n'est pas vraiment sur l'océan).

En espérant vous avoir été d'une quelconque utilité - merci


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet, mais bon, pas vraiment (et c'est trop important pour occulter une telle nouvelle).
> C'est bon ? j'ai capté l'attention ?
> 
> Je me demandais ce matin si Elven se prononçait "L-20" ou "L-veine".
> ...



Tu le dis en anglais, comme ça pas de soucis : L twenty.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

Sur le bord de la route parce que tu as loupé la sortie de la 4 voies et que tu questionnes un autochtone ? C'est à essayer


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est pas un lieu dit, gros malin - tout au plus un lieu commun, voire un lieu noir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2005)

On dit L-vin 

Alèm tu confirmes ?


----------



## teo (22 Juillet 2005)

Message de Alèm qui vient de m'appeler _et qui n'a pas de connexion avec les forums_:

Pique nique dimanche à Sarzeau: rendez-vous 11h-12h

Pour les derniers qui viennent, ce serait bien, comme vu la nuit dernière, de l'appeler pour le prévenir, il était pas au courant il y a 3 mn


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

je n'ai pas son numero....


----------



## maousse (22 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de le faire 

C'est ok, tout le monde aura un toit  :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le faire
> 
> C'est ok, tout le monde aura un toit  :love:



je viens de laisser un mp a global


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

:style: Une carte, un compas, un rapporteur breton, 3 amers remarquables et on fait un point. :style:

*:love: Quoi :* *AES [BZH]*
une AES dans le pays vannetais et le golfe du Morbihan, breizh quoi...

*:hein: Où : *

Morbihan !
Vannes ?
Arz ?
isle aux moines ?
Elven ?
Sarzeau ?

*:mouais: Quand :* 
*23/24 juillet 2005*

* Qui : *

- Grug
- Guytantakul
- Macinside (normand de paris a confirmer :rateau: ) 
- alèm (picardo-chti du mor-bihan) 
- teo (Go West) - Amènera sa boussole et sa crème solaire 
- Roberto's family, en voisins.
- Bassou (morbihano-morbihanais)
- GlobalCut
- Lumai
- WebO
- mado (si voiture sur Vannes à partir de paris  )
- playaman
- Franswa (si vous passez à la plage de sainte barbe )
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- maousse


* Hebergement :*
- Bateau de Grug (probablement possibilité d'heberger 1 ou 2 personne dans un cerceuil )
- kergonan.fr
- camping dans le jardin ?*
- camping dans le salon ?*
- GlobalCut @ home - 2 places de couchage pour ceux qu'ont pas peur des korrigans 

* On apporte quoi ?*
Cidres, bonbons...
Des gâteaux maison ?
des bières & du pastis
vos sourires et vos bonnes humeurs

* Programme :*
Rigolades - tortore - alcool - sexe ?
Plages- göeland et crêpes salées.
Pas de dédicaaaaaces !
Scrabble© et concours de tee-shirts mouillés.
:love:
Bain de minuit dans la mer
Concours de lancer de menhir (à Gavrinis ?)


-Barbeuque à Elven le samedi midi et aprème
-Farniente à Sarzeau
-un tit coup de Golfe et de Vannes pour les amateurs (ya des iles, des cocotiers, des célébrités et des pubs !)

* Comment qu'on y va *(covoiturage, detournement de TGV etc.) :

- WebO. Du vendredi au lundi.
- mado. A priori arrivée le jeudi soir vers 21h00
- playaman, en train, arrivée vendredi matin
- Teo. Arrivée vendredi soir [(306 De Luxe) avec Lumai, Madonna, WebO et Mackie (?)] ? Départ dimanche à 19h34 TGV (Vannes).
- lumai : arrivée vendredi soir avec un convoi de paris; retour lundi matin.
- possibilité de ramener du monde sur Paris le lundi (après bisous à mes beaux-parents)  on va dire 3 grandes places.  prévenir d'avance sinon j'évite Paris au retour ! 
- malow et jahrom viennent avec benjamin et maousse samedi debut d'aprem



Comme d'hab, virez moi ces quotes que l'on puisse reprendre votre post​


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2005)

y'a une faute dans l'en-tête :  ce sont trois Gamers remarquables


----------



## Taho! (22 Juillet 2005)

Amusez-vous bien, la bise à tous :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien, la bise à tous :love: :love:


 
Yes  itou  have fun...  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Oui, amusez vous bien*
et surtout buvez (beaucoup) à ma santé


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> "...et surtout buvez (beaucoup) à ma santé...



Boire beaucoup en Bretagne est un pléonasme


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Boire beaucoup en Bretagne est un pléonasme


 [Note pour plus tard] Prévoir une bassine, non 2 bassines [/Note pour plus tard]


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [Note pour plus tard] Prévoir une bassine, non 2 bassines [/Note pour plus tard]



 

et merci pour l'hébergement


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Juillet 2005)

Bouuuuh... personne m'a prévenu

 :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2005)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bouuuuh... personne m'a prévenu
> 
> :rose:


 Il est jamais trop tard, ça commence demain 

Environ 40 min pour aller de Rennes à L20


----------



## golf (22 Juillet 2005)

Amusez vous bien en pays Vannetais


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Rhâ la Bretagne... la prochaine fois j'y serai, promis. :love:
Amusez-vous bien, buvez bien, mangez bien, parlottez bien, et faites tout plein de conneries... :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben alors je voulais vous dire que j'aurais bien voulu mais qu'on dirait bien que c'est fichu  :hein:


----------



## golf (23 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [Note pour plus tard] Prévoir une bassine, non 2 bassines [/Note pour plus tard]


Sans oublier les pailles


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2005)

Oh, après ils feront ce qu'ils veulent :affraid:

Bon c'est pas tout mais faut que je demonte le BBQ et qu'on file


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Juillet 2005)

Amusez-vous bien...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'appelle Rémi pour savoir si *y a un PLAN B ??*



*B*
comme bière ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2005)

'Fait beau ici


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 'Fait beau ici




super !!!!!     

on va vous voir tous en maillot de bain !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

un post de roberta, sobre, pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un post de roberta, sobre, pratique.




c'est surtout pour bien verifier que les hommes se sont bien epilées a la cire chaude


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2005)

euh... en parlant de grenouilles, j'en ai trouvé trois ce matin dans la maison...      (sans compter mackie me souffle mon bassou chéri ! :love: )

plan B pour Baise*, baignade**, barbecue*** ou Brunes**** ?!!  :affraid:

*baise = déja fait !!   
**baiiiignnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaade !! on y va justement !! (on s'en fout qu'il pleuve quand on est déja mouillé!)
***barbecue si Global y pense
****quelqu'un va récupérer Web'O à l'épicerie ?!! la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il trainait du côté de la caissière !!


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ****quelqu'un va récupérer Web'O à l'épicerie ?!! la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il trainait du côté de la caissière !!



Je t'avais pas dit de surveiller mon frangin à toi?!


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais pas dit de surveiller mon frangin à toi?!




si et à l'unique condition que LeSqual ne te (nous) surveille pas trop à la prochaine AES... :mouais:   

bon, je l'ai retrouvé, nous ne sommes qu'à deux et devant de la williamine...    

bisous aux autres !! (et désolé pour le réseau Global ?!! tu veux reviendre ?  )


----------



## benjamin (24 Juillet 2005)

Bien rentré dans la voiture la plus rapide du monde, avec Malow, jahrom, maousse, où nous avons croisé le péage le plus grand d'Europe et le camping-car le plus grand et le plus rapide du monde (voir ci-dessous).
Beaucoup de photos (pas les miennes) à suivre dans les jours qui viennent.


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Bien rentré.
Un GRAND merci pour l'accueil des bretons !!!
Maintenant on ve essayer de s'en remettre...

en tout cas, moi j'ai bien rigolé...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2005)

pa'd'bol  je suis allé jusqu'à la plage avant la pluie


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Global merci pour le fou rire à propos de ton rendez vous chez le dentiste !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2005)

:affraid:
merde c'est déjà demain :affraid:


----------



## maousse (24 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, moi j'ai bien rigolé...



ah ça, on a entendu, et avec toi de bon coeur  
Merci aux gentils organisateurs, ça tombe bien de s'être décidé en dernière minute, ça valait les kilomètres, rapides, d'ailleurs 

Vivement le paquet de photos, ça va donner  :love:


----------



## Malow (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon...déjà fini....

Quel Week-end !!!  Complètement HALLUCINANT   

Que de belles rencontres !!! :love: Que de belles personnes !!! :love:   

Des poissons  pêchés samedi matin par Grug...miam miam, un vrai régal!!! Bravo  Hey tu m'emmenes quand faire un tour de bateau ?
Global : J'adore tes fesses !!! Au fait, t'es allé chez le dentiste ?!?!!!  et merci pour l'accueiil!!!  
Macky, Quelle chute avec les bières...MEMORABLE !!! Dés les samedi...  
Alem, merci pour cet acceuil chaleureux, j'ai hâte de voire tes photos!!! Ce fut une belle rencontre   
Teo, Lumai, Tanguy, hâte de vous revoire une prochaine fois...pour faire plus ample connaissance...Apple Expo?   :love: 
Webo, même date de naissance!!! Trop fort! et au fait...j'adore tes pompes !!!   
Mado, rien à dire...bonne vivante...sur tous les points...changes rien!!  peut etre à cet été alors!!!
Playaman, Je veux voire toutes tes photos...surtout celles du bar country! Tu me ramènes une bouteille d'absynthe à Paris?!!!?!!! :love:   
Bassou, je savais que t'étais cool, cool, cool, et comme je t'ai dit...tu passes quand tu veux à Paris Au fait, chapeau! le premier à l'eau! enfin.... pour aller se baigner!!!
Benjamin, la route fut très agréable avec toi...et j'aime bien ton côté smart à la plage... :love: j'adore!!! ( mode cirage de pompes   )Hey au fait tu m'enverras toutes les photos ?!!! Toutes hein...    
Maousse, trop craquant dans ton K-way...Torse nu sous ton K-way...je craque...   :love: 
Jahrom, comme d'hab...Tu me fais rire...mais rire!!!...Quelle répartie!!! Qu'est-ce que j'en ai de la chance....  :love: au fait...on a bien fait!

Bon ben voilà...j'attends de vous revoire tous avec impatience  

On a réussi à créer une nouvelle expression! : "Attention ç'est glissant par là..." petite histoire...enfin grande histoire au resto!!! Les détails viendront par la suite... 

Si j'ai oublié quelqu'un...toutes mes excuses...j'ai mis 3H30 pour faire El-twenty-Paris!!! alors je suis un peu fatiguée...surtout avec ce que j'ai picolé!!!  ( Alem, ma voiture est géniale!)

Pleins de gros bisous à tous....et.....Attention...c'est glissant par là...




   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux !


----------



## Malow (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux !


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

Bien rentré à mon tour... vive le TGV... (j'ai fait plus vite que ta voiture Malow, mais je n'ai aucun mérite !  )

Merci Alèm   :love:     pour ce week-end tellement cool. Courage à ceux qui restent pour le rangement et pour la route, soyez prudent !   

Finalement, contrairement aux mauvaises langues si nombreuses à décrier    le micro climat idylique de notre far-ouest, on pourra dire _qu'il arrête pas de pas pleuvoir en fait_... bref que du beau temps entre les gouttes  la poissonnerie étant pleine de ressources, on a passé de très bons moments au sec, non ? La réputation de la Bretagne appréciant bonne chère et grande libation a été à la hauteur ! "Hep garçon ! Un picon bière ! _Et une carafe d'eau pour Maousse _"
L'océan était parfait pour une baignade merci Bass pour nous motiver ! L'apéro sur le bateau, un vrai régal ! même pas eu peur _malgré certains qui ont voulu me mettre mal à l'aise _! 

Et ça m'a fait bien plaisir de mettre des visages et des voix et des rires sur tout ces pseudos et ces avatars  

_Ah, j'attend avec impatience les commentaires *AES*, hein !_ 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout pour bien verifier que les hommes se sont bien epilées a la cire chaude



_Message perso à ma Princesse (m'en veut pas trop )_
De ce côté là, avec ou sans poil, c'était un vrai plaisir des yeux 

_Et les demoiselles c'était aussi très agréable à regarder...   _


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Juillet 2005)

Je sens que j'ai raté quelque chose moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne laissons pas la ranc½ur et les regrets nous altérer le sourire : suffit de penser à la prochaine
> :love:
> :love:




*Tiens, ben justement*
pour donner la réplique aux nordistes, va falloir faire chauffer la marmite en septimanie.


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi j'en suis même persuadé !*
> :hein:
> 
> 
> ...


sgniff...


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, ben justement*
> pour donner la réplique aux nordistes, va falloir faire chauffer la marmite en septimanie.



Je suis partant


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2005)

je viens juste d'arrivé :rateau:


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens juste d'arrivé :rateau:




Bien roulé ? Bonne soirée hier soir ? 

Des news...


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2005)

...Suis de retour   et y pleut   (ca me rapel quelque chose).

Toujours du sel sur la peau faut que je pense a me douché ;-)

Je ne vais pas trop me répendre histoire que certain s'arrete de pleurer   

Je me demande si j'ai vraiment envie de voire toute les photos, je crois que j'ai encor un peu abuser   mais j'étais pas le seul   

Tres tres content d'avoir vus tout ces gens, pourquoi sont tous "trop" cool sur MacG

Bon je m'attaque aux photos !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens juste d'arrivé :rateau:


 Quelle idée de voyager à pied :hein: C'est risqué en plus, avec cette pluie qui rend le sol glissant


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> "C'est risqué en plus, avec cette pluie qui rend le sol glissant "



Ce qui est tout de même remarquable, c'est qu'il pleut même dans les restaurants en Bretagne...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

à tous, je rentre à l'instant comme ceci : 




Je vais me passer un peu de biafine (ou autre lait apaisant) sur les bras, la nuque et le visage et je reviens - un geek avec des coups de soleil, ça fait pas très sérieux 

PS : ou alors, peut-être est-ce parce que j'ai dormi cette nuit avec grug dans la couchette de proue de son bateau et il a pu déteindre sur moi 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est tout de même remarquable, c'est qu'il pleut même dans les restaurants en Bretagne...



C'est le microclimat du golfe, enfin


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2005)

Svp arretez les gens j'ai assez ris pour durant ce week-end pou topute la semaine, vais finir par avoir des abdos


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> "vais finir par avoir des abdos  "



ça va y a de la marge...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour les abdos, Il faut manger des tablettes de chocolat, il me semble... 
J'en suis pas convaincu, personnellement (après avoir subi le traitement, les résultats ne sont pas au rendez-vous - c'est même plutôt le contraire, y'a un truc que j'ai pas du bien comprendre... Faut peut être inverser le processus en commençant à les manger par la fin... Tiens, je vais essayer  )


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

non non ça marche, tu a s bien un carré


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour les abdos, il faut boire de la Guinness :casse:


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

MP à Roberto:
Non 
C'était juste comme ça, je m'informais, presque jaloux de pas avoir pu rester hier soir


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

On a joué au tarot moitié-moitié jusque tard dans la nuit 
C'était rigolo (j'y avais pas joué depuis 1984, forcément, ça crée des réminiscences ) et... au fait... Quelqu'un sait qui a gagné ?
(a priori, je dirais les filles devant, les garçons derrière (sans aucune arrière pensée )


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça va y a de la marge...



Salop ! Mais c'est pas faux  :hein: 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour les abdos, il faut boire de la Guinness :casse:



J'arrete les blondes promis   

Bon quand Flore sera couchée j'attaque les comentaires des photos !


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode_J'me_comprends]Tu dis non mais t'en sais rien, en fait !   [/mode_j'me-comprends]




[Mode _omniscience_ activé]_Pas loin, mais j'ai mon petit doigt pour m'aider _[Mode _omniscience_ désactivé]


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2005)

Triste nouvelle, la censure tombe    
Domage de si belles choses...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, les "happy few" en garderont un souvenir impérissable   :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On a joué au tarot moitié-moitié jusque tard dans la nuit
> [...] au fait... Quelqu'un sait qui a gagné ?



C'est sûr ce que sont les bouteilles qui ont perdu à la fin...
Pour le gagnant, il me semble que c'était Grug, mais je suis pas sure de la fiabilité des calculs, rapport à l'état des bouteilles    

Sinon, faut que je retrouve ma biafine moi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2005)

A y'est le dentiste à sévi :hosto:

pour l'instant je dirais que ça va :mouais: rien à voir avec samedi soir quand même


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Tant mieux ! J'en suis heureux pour toi !
Les dents sont un endroit où personnellement je déteste souffrir (quoique je n'apprécie pas des masses de douiller ailleurs non plus )

Euh... Tu veux dire que tu as encore mal, ou l'inverse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2005)

Ma modeste contribution 

mais des souvenirs plein la tête 





_PS: les dents ca va pour le moment ça s'est pas encore réveillé  _


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

J'ai fait le tri des photos...
Si jamais il y en a que vous voulez retirer, n'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP...

C'est *ici* que ça se passe....


----------



## benjamin (25 Juillet 2005)

Rien à redire  
Cela va m'inciter à faire une sélection des miennes. Mais toutes ne sont pas publiables


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour les photos ! 

Con pour la météo


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2005)

Très jolies photos


----------



## Malow (25 Juillet 2005)

Superbes les photos!!!  

Bon vite !!! les autres maintenant!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2005)

mais cacher moi ce suisse


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2005)

bon, je suis rentré mais je suis cassssssssssssssééééééééééé 

comme l'aile avant de la voiture mais en pire !  

j'ai failli aller chercher _quelque chose_ du côté du Tumulus qui jouxte Pen Castel (pin castel...  ) mais _ça_ m'aurait pris trop de temps et puis chercher le ticheurte sur le bicloune jaûne sous la pluie... _parce que il faut le dire : il pleut entre les coins de ciel bleu_   

content que Playaman soit bien rentré... au fait, je dois faire parvenir vos téléphones (Web'O aussi donc) au huitre-à-huitres ?!!  

Malow : pour ta voiture, je n'en doute pas, j'essaye de convaincre madame...  pour le reste, ma maman essaye de convaincre le propriétaire de la ford à l'aile cassée de changer pour une neuve avec des ailes neuves...


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2005)

au fait, demain les photos... hips...


----------



## Malow (25 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au fait, demain les photos... hips...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2005)

Egalement bien rentré.   Un week-end top.  :love: A tous points de vue.  Les photos vont suivre... :sleep:  Les vôtres ton déjà pas mal sympas.  J'aime beaucoup celle-ci... deux scorpions à la mer. 

 Merci à tous et en particulier à Rémi.

PS: ok pour filer mon tél au 88.


----------



## benjamin (25 Juillet 2005)

20 photos qui ne valent rien, mais qui ont le mérite d'exister. (c'est ça d'arriver à une AES avec sa carte pleine)


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est quand meme trop bien qu'ont ai inventé la photographie   
Merci a tout le monde pour les photos   J'y suis de nouveau et je prends mon pieds  

Euh en fin de compte demain les photos, suis crevé et y'a les experts las vegas a la télé   

PS : Alem la caissière du 8 à 8 c'est moi qui l'ai vu le premier donc tu n'envoie que donc tu lui MON numéro   

Mais l'adminE de la creperie de la Trompette tu lui demande quand tu veux si elle est sur Mac et dans le cas contraire tu lui fais une bonne offre quand tu auras ton nouveau job, et  tu lui file mon mail  

     :love:  :love:  :love: 
     Je crois que c'est mon genre  :love: 

Sans déconner, si elle veut venir passé quelques jours dans mon l... A genève  :rose: mon l... Ma porte lui est grande ouverte


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon c'est quand et où la prochaine AES Bretonne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2005)

On devait pas être loin dimanche


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2005)

Yop. Rentrée aussi, après un peu d'attente à la gare de Lyon  - _le train 6215 aura quelques minutes de retard (5mn) - le train 6215 aura quelques minutes de retard (10mn) - le train 6215 aura quelques minutes de retard (15mn) - bref je m'arrête là vous savez compter de 5 en 5 jusqu'à 60  -

_Mais même pas mal. Suffisamment d'images, de mots, de fous et sous rires dans la tête pour ne voir que des silhouettes fantômes courir après le temps autour de moi. Presque un luxe ce temps mort (bon un peu trop de militaires quand même pour être vraiment bien :mouais: et pas assez de bières  )

Donc retour dans mon pays (presque  ) sans nuage. (merci pour l'accueil...  :love: )

De la pelouse du Champs de Mars à celle du parc de l'avenue de Choisy tout à l'heure (Adrien, juste à côté du Sinorama  ), de bien belles images comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent :love:


Monsieur Alem 
Messieurs dames les breton(ne)s, vrai(e)s, d'adoption ou de passage 

Ça vaut le coup d'aller prendre l'eau chez vous  (Surtout qu'elle a souvent un très bon goût  )

Bises spéciales pour Lumaï, une taxigirl en or :love: Et toujours de bonne humeur au réveil, comme ici  )






ps : Jahrom, 44 c'est pas en Bretagne  
ps2 : Je serais bien allée à Hoedic moi aussi, veinards les marins !  Et puis le tarot ça se joue à 3 aussi. Sans mackie, j'ai mes chances 
ps3 : Attention c'est glissant ici...  
Ps4 : ...  y'aura sûrement un ps4


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est *ici* que ça se passe....



woa... que du bonheur !


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut... 
Jahrom... 
Benjamin...


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2005)

Très chouette ÆS en Pays Breton 

Un merci tout particulier à Alem pour son coup de fil


----------



## golf (26 Juillet 2005)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est quand et où la prochaine AES Bretonne ?


Hello mon Alemounet


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Juillet 2005)

Ah oui avec celles de Benjamin, je suis rassuré 

Le Breton éthanolisé se dévêt bien volontier : c'est dans sa nature !


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ps : Jahrom, 44 c'est pas en Bretagne



C'est parcequ'il avait pas encore mis de peinture sur la plaque...:rateau:




			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> 20 photos qui ne valent rien, mais qui ont le mérite d'exister. (c'est ça d'arriver à une AES avec sa carte pleine)



Très sympa la galerie la plus grande d'Europe !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, merci à Lumai et à sa patience pour avoir tenté de m'apprenre le tarot... :rose:   :affraid: Les cartes, c'est vraiment pas mon truc...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2005)

coucou tous !! je file au taf, je suis déjà à la bourre mais bon... 

je vous file la galerie numéro 2, je ferais la 1 plus tard (allez comprendre) 

il fait tropd chaud, amenez de l'eau !


----------



## AOSTE (26 Juillet 2005)

Que des belles photos, elles sont le reflet de votre bonne humeur! et elles montrent que vous appreciez les bonnes choses de la vie aussi bien en solide qu'en liquide voir plus  
Bon cela donne vraiment envie d'etre des votre :love: 

Ciao a toutes et tous


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

Je rêve ou pas encore une seule photo de Benjamin au téléphone ?


----------



## benjamin (26 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou pas encore une seule photo de Benjamin au téléphone ?



Quel art de l'exagération, pour si peu...    (il manque un smiley "ange", tiens)


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou pas encore une seule photo de Benjamin au téléphone ?




C'est moi qui squattait la cabine teophonique


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Très jolies galeries ! Bravo à tous !  :love:

_note perso : acheter un apn ou tenter de désosser le coolpix 2500 bloqué_


----------



## Malow (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Très jolies galeries ! Bravo à tous !  :love:



tu as tout dit !!!  

Quelles fêtes on va faire à Paris en Septembre !!!


----------



## playaman (26 Juillet 2005)

...Un subtil mélange entre Paris brule-t-il et Ravages   

On jette quoi en principe sur les cuistots à Paris ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2005)

de l'huile bouillante ?


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> de l'huile bouillante ?



Tiens, bonne idée de restau le refuge des fondues ??!!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2005)

En plus septembre c'est la pleine saison ds fondues


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En plus septembre c'est la pleine saison ds fondues




Y'a pas de saison pour une bonne fondue...

... tant que c'est de la moitié moitié avec un moit' moit' pour digestif...    


je veux bien la faire si on trouve une salle


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

le suisse qui parle


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le suisse qui parle



j'espère bien que tu seras là en septembre pour en profiter ! _Helvète, va _!


----------



## Malow (26 Juillet 2005)

Dans ce resto de fondue, on y boit le vin au biberon !!!


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

C'est "fondues" dans le sens cinglées ?


----------



## Malow (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est "fondues" dans le sens cinglées ?



Exact!!! spécialement conçu pour nous!!! Mordelle assuré !!!   Ah non...ça, c'est la ville...


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Exact!!! spécialement conçu pour nous!!! Mordelle assuré !!!   Ah non...ça, c'est la ville...



Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce mordelles de berde !?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais pas, mais je veux bien y goûter, moi  

PS : c'est comme de la mortadelle de bertade ? Un peu ? Pas du tout ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

C'est quoi les jurons bretons?    Je venais de presque terminer ma galerie, avec les commentaires et tout... et ce #*4?! de Galerie a planté... 

Je recommence.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Gast ! (ou Gastou, plus gentil dans la nuance) - qui signifie putain.
Gast ar ch'ast ! (putain de bordel)

Voilà les jurons que je connais (désolé pour ton plantage, j'avais hâte d'en voir plus )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon finalement je n'ai pas perdu les commentaires. Dingue non.   Donc voici les photos du week-end.  Il y a quelques perles.  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Cool !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Cool !


 en 2 mots : pas mieux


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement je n'ai pas perdu les commentaires. Dingue non.   Donc voici les photos du week-end.  Il y a quelques perles.  :love:



Nice Shot !  en effet, y a quelques perles...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Nice Shot !  en effet, y a quelques perles...



Faut dire aussi, on s'est pas mal mélangé les appareils photos parmis...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement je n'ai pas perdu les commentaires. Dingue non.   Donc voici les photos du week-end.  Il y a quelques perles.  :love:



n° 89 : il est vraiment beau le porc    
n° 160 mackie nage !!     



      :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

Pas mal du tout les photos.  ça donne envie de connaître la Bretagne.


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement je n'ai pas perdu les commentaires. Dingue non.   Donc voici les photos du week-end.  Il y a quelques perles.  :love:


 

Tu veux dire que t'as trouvé des perles dans les huitres de la plage et que t'as rien dit ? (pas au huitre à huitre hein.. )

Oui, je sais j'ai laissé quelques neurones, une fois de plus quelque part là bas, dans le grand ouest. Mais les sens ne sont pas trop atteints pour l'instant. Et mes yeux se sont régalés en voyant cette galerie et les autres.


----------



## Malow (26 Juillet 2005)

Zut, on a raté l'apéro sur le bateau de Grug .......domage...ce sera pour une prochaine !!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que t'as trouvé des perles dans les huitres de la plage et que t'as rien dit ? (pas au huitre à huitre hein.. )



Je suis très discret.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Juillet 2005)

Ah non les plus belles perles on les trouve sur MacG !

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

Arf... Je suis fait...    J'ai voulu envoyer le lien de mes photos à un pote qui s'appelle Alain, je me suis planté, je l'ai envoyé à un autre Alain...

... à mon chef qui s'appelle aussi Alain.       :rose: :rose:    Voilà ce que c'est le remplissage automatique dans Mail.    :mouais:


----------



## sylko (26 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... Je suis fait...    J'ai voulu envoyer le lien de mes photos à un pote qui s'appelle Alain, je me suis planté, je l'ai envoyé à un autre Alain...
> 
> ... à mon chef qui s'appelle aussi Alain.       :rose: :rose:    Voilà ce que c'est le remplissage automatique dans Mail.   :mouais:


 
Il y en a seulement 28...

Tu aurais dû choisir un prénom moins commun. Tibère, par exemple.    


PS: les photos sont cool. Ca n'a pas dû être triste.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, j'ai eu un chat gris aux yeux orange (chartreux) de ce nom-là, il y a une dizaine d'années 

(il s'est fait bouffer par un renard dans le champ des parents de ma copine de l'époque )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... Je suis fait...    J'ai voulu envoyer le lien de mes photos à un pote qui s'appelle Alain, je me suis planté, je l'ai envoyé à un autre Alain...
> 
> ... à mon chef qui s'appelle aussi Alain.       :rose: :rose:    Voilà ce que c'est le remplissage automatique dans Mail.    :mouais:




mais c'est parfait      

maintenant il saura qui envoyer comme "envoyé special" pour un prochain
reportage sur le monde apple


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a seulement 28...
> 
> Tu aurais dû choisir un prénom moins commun. Tibère, par exemple.



Bonne idée... tant que j'envoie pas à Gérard Eau-minérale-gazeuse-d'une-certaine-marque.   

Oui, c'était très chouette la Bretagne.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> coucou tous !! je file au taf, je suis déjà à la bourre mais bon...
> 
> je vous file la galerie numéro 2, je ferais la 1 plus tard (allez comprendre)
> 
> il fait tropd chaud, amenez de l'eau !





Très chouettes les photos. 
J'ai eu du mal a partir bossé après ton coup de fil Rémi.   Plus aucune envie. 

Je me suis rattrapé ce lundi... j'en parle ailleurs.


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

Bon j'ai encore raté un truc de fous moi !  !


----------



## Taho! (26 Juillet 2005)

*Oh ! des photos !*

- GlobalCut
- Jahrom (t'as vu, j'ai fais gaffe au h ! )
- Benjamin
- Canal Breizh Alèm hystérique : 1 _(chechez pas, y'a pas encore de lien !)_ 2
- WebOliver


----------



## ederntal (26 Juillet 2005)

Géniale vos photos, vous avez du bien vous marrez... je regrette d'avoir loupé ça... une prochaine fois 

J'ai bien reconnu le resto (j'ai habité dans la même ruelle pendant quelques années) et le bar (au fait c'est Katelle le prenom de la serveuse, pas Gaetelle  )... 2 bonnes auberges...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> et le bar (au fait c'est Katelle le prenom de la serveuse, pas Gaetelle  )... 2 bonnes auberges...



... t'es bien sûr certain?  

Note: me contacter par MP.


----------



## ederntal (26 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... t'es bien sûr certain?



Certain.




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: me contacter par MP.


----------



## maousse (26 Juillet 2005)

au fait, une fois qu'on a bu, bassman et moi, on a des dialogues extrêmement constructifs .... 


Excellentes les photos tout le monde


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2005)

*Oh ! des photos !*

- GlobalCut
- Jahrom (t'as vu, j'ai fais gaffe au h ! )
- Benjamin
- Canal Breizh Alèm hystérique : 1 2
- WebOliver

au fait, pour Kaetel, c'est elle qui a précisé l'orthographe Gaëtel.   ederntal ! 

sinon, à part ça, j'ai un blème suite au nettoyage avec l'occupant actuel, ça me fout les boules, c'est pas grand-chose mais ça me fout les boules donc je ne ferais pas tard et cela a déteint sur mes commentaire,s désolé et bises à tous !


----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom (t'as vu, j'ai fais gaffe au h ! )







			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> "sinon, à part ça, j'ai un blème suite au nettoyage avec l'occupant actuel, ça me fout les boules, c'est pas grand-chose mais ça me fout les boules"



Qué passa Alèm ???


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2005)

non, rien... ça va passer... dommage, je peux pas le bouler rouge avec un de mes pseudos, il est pas inscrit sur macgé !!


----------



## Malow (27 Juillet 2005)

Mais où puis-je manger des oeufs rouge ?!!!?


----------



## ederntal (27 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au fait, pour Kaetel, c'est elle qui a précisé l'orthographe Gaëtel.   ederntal !



ah bah sorry je savais pas, je la connais un peu... je lui demanderai demain   
et je lui passerai le bonjour de vous tous.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, rien... ça va passer... dommage, je peux pas le bouler rouge avec un de mes pseudos, il est pas inscrit sur macgé !!



Sinon elles sont bien cool tes photos, je me suis encore bien marré...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2005)

*n©ul2 de téléphone portable à la ©on


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ah bah sorry je savais pas, je la connais un peu... je lui demanderai demain
> et je lui passerai le bonjour de vous tous.


 merci d'avance ! 

d'ailleurs, j'ai promis de lui envoyer une photo sur papier...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Encore une jolie série, Alèm ! Bravo !   
Tu m'a fait découvrir quel bel homme je suis en mouvement


----------



## Taho! (27 Juillet 2005)

253 photos quand même ! 

Alors qu'on attend toujours les photos de golf en Suisse, de Mackie en Avignon, à Paris, etc.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 253 photos quand même !



A ce propos, j'ai repris une à une mes 253 photos, et j'ai retouché celles qui le nécessitaient. Ainsi l'horizon est de nouveau droit, pas qu'on croie qu'il soit pentu en Bretagne, comme c'est le cas en Belgique.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juillet 2005)

Ah ! Il ne penche pas ? 
OK, faut que je consulte un oculiste d'urgence, moi ! 

PS : beau travail, webo


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi l'horizon est de nouveau droit, pas qu'on croie qu'il soit pentu en Bretagne, comme c'est le cas en Belgique.



Tu feras moins le malin sur ton kart.     :love:


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'ai repris une à une mes 253 photos, et j'ai retouché celles qui le nécessitaient. Ainsi l'horizon est de nouveau droit, pas qu'on croie qu'il soit pentu en Bretagne, comme c'est le cas en Belgique.


 
je croyais que c'était juste le mal de terre


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu feras moins le malin sur ton kart.     :love:



Ah ça... :affraid:



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que c'était juste le mal de terre



:affraid: J'ai retouché mes photos pour des prunes?


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'ai repris une à une mes 253 photos, et j'ai retouché celles qui le nécessitaient. Ainsi l'horizon est de nouveau droit, pas qu'on croie qu'il soit pentu en Bretagne, comme c'est le cas en Belgique.


En Belgique, c'est pas pentu, c'est walloneux.


----------



## sylko (27 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, j'ai repris une à une mes 253 photos, et j'ai retouché celles qui le nécessitaient. Ainsi l'horizon est de nouveau droit, pas qu'on croie qu'il soit pentu en Bretagne, comme c'est le cas en Belgique.


 
C'est vrai que ça penche un peu, du côté où ça va tomber.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça penche un peu, du côté où ça va tomber.



Non sur celle ci on voit bien que l'horizon de mon ventre est droit...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça penche un peu, du côté où ça va tomber.



Parce que tu crois que j'allais m'amuser à retoucher _aussi_ les petites vignettes*?  Non, faut cliquer sur les photos.  

Bon, je retourne scier mon tronc (ben faut bien s'entraîner pour le karting aussi). 

* petites vignettes, je dis pas ça pour toi Malow hein.


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'attaque aux photos !


 


			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Bon quand Flore sera couchée j'attaque les comentaires des photos !


 

Soit Flore est très difficile à endormir, soit tu as perdu la bataille contre les photos...


----------



## playaman (28 Juillet 2005)

MDR

Je suis un peu pris j'ai quelques urgences...
...Pas encor reussi a soigner mes montées d'hormones (merci Alem, je vis un enfer), mais ça s'arrange j'ai rdv avec une magnifique Bretonne au long cheveux blonds et aux yeux bleu demain  ) et ma voisine passe m'amener le petit dej...

les commentaires sont faits, y'a plus qu'a poster, mais vive .mac   

...ça devrais pas tarder quoi


----------



## playaman (28 Juillet 2005)

Double post...


----------



## playaman (28 Juillet 2005)

*Oh ! des photos !*

- GlobalCut
- Jahrom (t'as vu, j'ai fais gaffe au h ! )
- Benjamin
- Canal Breizh Alèm hystérique : 1 2
- WebOliver
- playaman


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *Oh ! des photos !*
> 
> - GlobalCut
> - Jahrom (t'as vu, j'ai fais gaffe au h ! )
> ...



OUaaaaah la claque !!! v'la les tronches  qu'on a sur tes photos !!! mort de rire


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

Bravo pour les photos playaman


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2005)

Vous avez une option "commentaires de photos" à l'école en Suisse ma parole ! 


(bon _playboy _t'as pas bien suivi les cours d'orthographe par contre  )


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *Oh ! des photos !*
> 
> - GlobalCut
> - Jahrom (t'as vu, j'ai fais gaffe au h ! )
> ...


 waou ! 

heureusement que j'ai pas fait de photos


----------



## playaman (28 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez une option "commentaires de photos" à l'école en Suisse ma parole !
> 
> 
> (bon _playboy _t'as pas bien suivi les cours d'orthographe par contre  )




...on peux pas tout faire, et l'option memoire a toujours été un peu juste chez moi   (Brain mini)

Gros bisous les amis et vive les preuves que la fetes existe  

P.s: je refuse ce nouveau surnom de playboy, y' en a qui se débrouille mille fois mieux que moi


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

*Oh ! des photos !*

- GlobalCut
- Jahrom
- Benjamin
- Canal Breizh Alèm hystérique : 1 2
- WebOliver
- playaman


----------



## lumai (28 Juillet 2005)

Vouaaaa ! Chapeau les photographes !


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...on peux pas tout faire, et l'option memoire a toujours été un peu juste chez moi   (Brain mini)
> 
> Gros bisous les amis et vive les preuves que la fetes existe
> 
> P.s: je refuse ce nouveau surnom de playboy, y' en a qui se débrouille mille fois mieux que moi




Pas mal les photos Playaman  je me suis permis de commettre quelques commentaires maltapropos


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2005)

j'ai bien ri :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Juillet 2005)

Heureusement qu'il y a les photos pour les absents


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez une option "commentaires de photos" à l'école en Suisse ma parole !


Nan, c'est une tradition ancestrale très répandue dans certaines "tribus"   :love:


----------



## playaman (29 Juillet 2005)

Merci beaucoup teo   

...Mado c'est bien connus : le Suisse commente.

Paris me semble bien loin...


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Paris me semble bien loin...




Toujours à 460 km à peu près...


----------



## playaman (29 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Toujours à 460 km à peu près...




C'est bien ce que je dis  

...Tu fais partie du cercle toi maintenant ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

j'en ai fait qu'une.
La prochaine fois on prend un 15 metres.


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu fais partie du cercle toi maintenant ?


 
Ah l'humour suisse !   

Fais gaffe quand même y'en a qui ont le coeur fragile


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai fait qu'une.
> La prochaine fois on prend un 15 metres.




faudra juste prévoir qu'il y ait un _Carré_ dans ton navire, au cas où il nous faudrait y faire les réunions du _Cercle_


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudra juste prévoir qu'il y ait un _Carré_ dans ton navire, au cas où il nous faudrait y faire les réunions du _Cercle_


 il y va du carré comme du cercle, il faut penetrer à l'interieur


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai fait qu'une.
> La prochaine fois on prend un 15 metres.



Y'en avait pas au moins une de ton co-équipier à récupérer ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas hors-charte ça ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas hors-charte ça ?



Puisque c'est Alèm qui a pris la photo, ça ne compte pas !


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Y'en avait pas au moins une de ton co-équipier à récupérer ?


 le temps qu'il réussisse à allumer son PC


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2005)

Hop me voila rentré 

content de vous avoir vu


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

bin, finalement, pour ceux qui s'inquiètent, moi aussi, je suis rentré... mais demain, je rentre encore : du 14ème que je quitte de manière certaine pour le 11ème vers mon appartement et je ne suis pas sûr de retourner vivre exactement dans les lieux que vous avez vu (pour certains, la grande maison au bout du chemin)... enfin, bref...

je ne suis pas sûr que le mois de juillet passera l'été et les vaches se la jouent terribles dans nos sillons sanglants (pour (mal) parodier un autre cancéreux) mais j'ai passé un week-end fort agréable et relaxant en votre compagnie (désolé pour les coups de stress, au vu de la suite, j'aurais pu aisément m'en passer)

bon, un de mes voisins (du 11ème) a un spectacle intitulé "la vie est belle et c'est tant mieux"  (un expression lui venant de son divorce ?!!  )

:affraid:  :mouais:

:casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

aïe...  ça a l'air grave... tiens bon quand même  et bon courage


----------



## jahrom (31 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin, finalement, pour ceux qui s'inquiètent, moi aussi, je suis rentré... mais demain, je rentre encore : du 14ème que je quitte de manière certaine pour le 11ème vers mon appartement et je ne suis pas sûr de retourner vivre exactement dans les lieux que vous avez vu (pour certains, la grande maison au bout du chemin)... enfin, bref...
> 
> je ne suis pas sûr que le mois de juillet passera l'été et les vaches se la jouent terribles dans nos sillons sanglants (pour (mal) parodier un autre cancéreux) mais j'ai passé un week-end fort agréable et relaxant en votre compagnie (désolé pour les coups de stress, au vu de la suite, j'aurais pu aisément m'en passer)
> 
> ...




 Eh déconne pas Manu
Va pas t'tailler les veines
Une gonzesse de perdue
C'est dix copains qui r'viennent :love:

Encore merci pour l'accueil...


----------



## mado (31 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin, finalement, pour ceux qui s'inquiètent, moi aussi, je suis rentré...




Tu parles ailleurs de tes amis du sud.
Du sud de la France ?
Du sud de Paris ?
Du sud de la Bretagne ?
Du sud de la Suisse ?
...

Y'en a partout Rémi.

 :love:


----------

